#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-15
<grantbow> meeting in 20 minutes?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> well, 10 :)
<jyo> Yay. Made it. Again.
<einfeldt> I wonder if I can get onto this meeting from my Android Motorola Droid 3 phone
<bkerensa> Do you guys use #ubuntu-meeting or this channel?
<pleia2> this channel
<einfeldt> I need to leave my office soon
 * bkerensa will lurk so he can learn some loco meeting best practices
<jdeslip> einfeldt - there a bunch of irc apps for android
<jdeslip> but they take a few minutes tonset up
<einfeldt> k, thx jdeslip
<einfeldt> see u
<einfeldt> I will try
<grantbow> einfeldt I use AndChat
<MarkDude> Are we talking about the specifics of the cookies being brought to the Linux Picnic yet? That is my agenda item
<MarkDude> of utmost importance
<pleia2> heather is bringing ubuntu cookies, I'm bringing android sugar cookies with green frosting ;)
<jdeslip> So, who is present for the meeting?
<pleia2> o/
<jdeslip> (please raise hand)
<jyo> o/
<MarkDude> \o
<eps> \o/
<jdeslip> Okie Dokie lets get started
<jdeslip> ----------------------- Meeting Begins ---------------------
<iheartubuntu2> made it
<jdeslip> As always lets start with some announcements does anyone have any?
<grantbow> linuxpicnic.org is coming up soon Aug 27th to be covered in the meting today.
<jdeslip> The globabl jam date is September 2-4
<jdeslip> Which I believe is a long weekedn :/
<pleia2> yeah, labor day
<pleia2> I think phil and DarkwingDuck are planning something down in SD
<jdeslip> I will be probably be down in Florida.  But if anyone is considering hosting an event please let the email list know
<grantbow> Software Fredom Day.org is coming up
<pleia2> and add to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyGlobalJam
<grantbow> they don't have the date for sfd on their front page :-(
<jdeslip> Ok, any more announcements?
<bkerensa> Cookie
<jdeslip> Ok lets move on to the first agenda item.
<jdeslip> The Linux Picnic Planning
<grantbow> www.solanoavenueassn.org/strol.htm is coming up Sept 11th
<grantbow> Picnic!
<jdeslip> grantbow: yes, thanks for pointing that out
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Picnix20
<jdeslip> I'll add that to agenda for next meeting.  Hopefully can get some ubuntu volunteers.
<jdeslip> Ok, about the picnic
<iheartubuntu2> so picnix is an ubuntu thingy or linux?
<aaditya> Linux.
<pleia2> we're the ubuntu table at the linux picnic
<jdeslip> pleia2 set up a page for our organization here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Picnix20
<iheartubuntu2> is there a picnix in SoCal?
<jdeslip> I guess we have a booth (a couple tables)
<aaditya> Hi all. I'm just dropping by, barely got back to Cali and should have an answer for everything by tomorrow. That said, I'm present.
<pleia2> aaditya: any idea when registration will open? and when we'll know the placement of the tables?
<jdeslip> It would be good to have some CDs to give away.  Can anyone burn ~50?
<pleia2> oh ok, thanks :)
<aaditya> :)
<pleia2> we have pressed ones still, so we can use at least 25 for the picnic (and the rest for solano)
<jdeslip> For everyone in the Bay Area, please add your name to the wiki if you are planning to attend
<jdeslip> pleia2: ok great
<jdeslip> i
<jdeslip> I have a street fair style tent I could bring if MarkDude is not bringing his
<pleia2> MarkDude?
<MarkDude> Um not sure about any of it yet
 * MarkDude knows nothing
<jdeslip> OK, well, we can figure out the tent closer to the event.
<jdeslip> Anything else we need?
<pleia2> I'll flesh out the list of what we need this week, probably need some ties to put the banner up on the tent
<jdeslip> MarkDude: let me know if you are going to make it and bring the tent by email etc..
<grantbow> we could use some help at the registration desk at the beginning of the picnic.
<pleia2> and I'll send the list to the mailing list so we make sure we have everything (some cheap orange tablecloths would be nice)
<MarkDude> Ok, well it may be used by Fedora and stuff
<jdeslip> pleia2: ok, sounds good
<grantbow> sounds good
<jdeslip> Any other picnix related stuff to chat about?
<iheartubuntu2> is there one in so cal?
<eps> Not this year, not that I'm aware of.
<pleia2> I think we're good, woo picnic in 2 weeks :)
<iheartubuntu2> how would be go about getting one going? contacting various distro trams?
<iheartubuntu2> teams?
<grantbow> iheartubuntu2: create a day in so cal to celebrate the 20th anniversary of Linux!
<iheartubuntu2> i'll have to think about this! could be fun
<jyo> What's up with the picnic RSVP?
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> jyo: aaditya said he'd have info tomorrow
<jyo> Cool.
<pleia2> so hopefully soon :)
<grantbow> yeah, says "Expect the RSVP database open in late Spring or early Summer." now
<eps> Didn't say which year
<jdeslip> OK, moving on to topic number 2 - Game night.
<iheartubuntu2> ok -
<iheartubuntu2> An Ubuntu game night can be a great way to spend time together as an entire California team.
<iheartubuntu2> This is something that could expand nationwide or even worldwide eventuall
<iheartubuntu2> Coming up with the right game or rotating games will be the challenge.
<iheartubuntu2> Ive done a little research on games.
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu: you mean like online games right?
<grantbow> fun idea - open source lan party kind of thing?
<iheartubuntu2> First person shooters seem to be the most common multi player games
<iheartubuntu2> online games where we can all join in
<jdeslip> To be honest there are a lot of nice games for Ubuntu
<iheartubuntu2> i dont think minecraft is free, but it might be an idea
<jdeslip> that I have been meaning to try but had no reason
<jdeslip> Nexuiz etc..
<aaditya> The site is slightly out of date. Expect updates tomorrow.
<iheartubuntu2> frozen bubble handles multiplayer, but i dont know how many
<jyo> Tremulous
<iheartubuntu2> freeciv, pokerth, and even london law all do multiplayer to some extent
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu2: Why don't you try to organize something, send invitations out to the mailing list (and wherever else appropriate) and see who shows up for the first night
<iheartubuntu2> there may be chrome games like WTG Golf that can handle all of us at once
<pleia2> maybe create https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/GameNights to list some of the games
<iheartubuntu2> right now i was hoping for game ideas
<grantbow> running under wine is cheating I guess :-)
<jdeslip> the Linux Action Show just had a show about Linux games :)
<iheartubuntu2> regnum online (now called realms online in USA) is another game than can handle the entire СA team
<jdeslip> There were a couple civilization type games shown off (can't remember names though)
<jdeslip> http://www.playdeb.net/ has a lot of nice games listed
<grantbow> actually running games under wine for this event might help increase participation and provide teachable moments for Ubuntu
<iheartubuntu2> would anyone have any multiplayer game ideas?
<iheartubuntu2> good idea grantbow
<iheartubuntu2> should this be a california thing or expand bigger?
<jdeslip> I don't have any specific ones except Nexuiz, OpenArena, FreeCiv and Wesnoth
<pleia2> maybe start with california?
<pleia2> see how it goes
<iheartubuntu2> pleia2 thats what i was thinking
<grantbow> I would do a strong showing locally before expanding to prove that it's worth it
<iheartubuntu2> ok
<jdeslip> The new supertux kart looks pretty flashy
<iheartubuntu2> which direction should i take this? focus on more questions? more game choices?
<iheartubuntu2> some games can handle 4 players, some can handle 500
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu2: I'd just take charge of it if I were you.  Make whatever choices you would like and see how it goes. It is easy to get feedback after a first trial
<iheartubuntu2> so set it up and run it
<jdeslip> In my opinion, the hard part is just getting started :)
<pleia2> +1
<iheartubuntu2> i was also thinking a game night right after our team meetings here since we have a number of people already together
<jdeslip> not a bad idea
<pleia2> yeah
<iheartubuntu2> ok, thats it for me unless someone has something to add
<MarkDude> Super Nerd Night SF has a great live way they do this
<iheartubuntu2> i'll move this forward
<iheartubuntu2> how so markdude
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu2: great! thanks for this
<MarkDude> they have all sorts of options for people
<jdeslip> Browsing playdeb led me to this RISK type game: http://www.playdeb.net/software/TripleA - I like me some RISK
<pleia2> MarkDude: that's easy to do for an in-person event with a lot of people, this proposal is virtual so we'd need some coordination and possibly servers running to play games, which means we can't offer a ton of options (plus I don't think we'll have a ton of people :))
<iheartubuntu2> video cards can limit the amount of players too
<jdeslip> OK - does anyone have anything to add before we end the meeting?
<iheartubuntu2> 5
<iheartubuntu2> 4
<iheartubuntu2> 3
<iheartubuntu2> 2
<iheartubuntu2> 1
<eps> totals 15
<iheartubuntu2> :)
<jdeslip> -------------------- Meeting Ends -----------------------
<grantbow> Thanks for hosting jdeslip
<grantbow> eps: cute
<eps> It's all in the timing
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, August 14th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at  irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, August 28th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at  irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<jyo> That reapproval meeting is Tuesday, right?
<pleia2> oh yeah
<jdeslip> yes
<grantbow> oh yeah?
<pleia2> grantbow: I sent an email to the list with details
 * grantbow is still catching up on email
<einfeldtchristia> ok, back w my phone
<jdeslip> einfeldchristia: just concluded the meeting :)
<einfeldtchristia> doh!
<jdeslip> How is the droid 3 by the way?  Much better than droid 1?
<einfeldtchristia> droid 3 is faster and keyboard is better
<grantbow> endfledtchristia: short meeting but log should be online soon. In the mean time see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/15/%23ubuntu-us-ca.html
<pleia2> grantbow: can you fill out the doodle poll I sent out?
<einfeldtchristia> screen is also bigger on droid3
<einfeldtchristia> thx grant
<grantbow> I guess it's updated hourly
<grantbow> pleia2: sure
<einfeldtchristia> at lea now i knw how to get here
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> So you guys dont use mootbot?
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> not at the moment
<pleia2> maybe some day, but it's not a huge deal
<pleia2> MarkDude: oh, we set for tomorrow evening?
<MarkDude> Yep- I will have to get the ticket there
<pleia2> ok, marking it as will call?
<MarkDude> I may be able to print before- we can meet at season ticket holder thing
<pleia2> oh :)
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> what time is good?
<MarkDude> yep
<MarkDude> Game is at 7
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> grantbow: you still around? do you know how to use these drupal blocks?
<pleia2> oh, I see
<MarkDude> Dangerous G just left
<MarkDude> Had to go check in with his posse
 * MarkDude wants to edit him in Admiral outfit on the boat
<MarkDude> and PLAY the Im on a boat song
<MarkDude> G had not seen it before
<pleia2> I wish I hadn't
<pleia2> one friend always sends it to me when I tweet about being on a boat, I don't know why he's a friend
<pleia2> :P
<MarkDude> Well- you know funny people
<MarkDude> They corrupt you
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> G had not seen the Timberlake
<MarkDude> D in a box video either
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Some of Nixie's friends were floating down American river- and made video- while youtubing the boat video
<MarkDude> Oh that reminds me- now that you are engaged- I cant tell people your nick is because playa was already taken
<MarkDude> and make no mention of Star Wars
<philipballew> would anyone wanna recommend a good router?
<rww> WRT54GL
<rww> version 1.1
<philipballew> those are g, cisco is good.
<philipballew> i own one of those haha rww bought for 3 dollars at a thrift store
<rww> there you go then :P
<philipballew> flashed with ddwrt
<philipballew> i think i need to get an N. but i've always used cisco and was unsure if others have had more success
 * rww shrugs, uses ethernet if he wants speeds faster than G
 * philipballew is to lazy to wire his house
<philipballew> :)
<philipballew> pleia2, do you know who runs ubuntuforms.com I need to talk to him or her?
 * philipballew has a great awesome form idea
<philipballew> ^ anyone else is welcome to answer too :)
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 thanks for making the games night page!
<pleia2> sure :)
<philipballew> hey pleia2 do you know who is in charge of ubuntuforms.com?
<rww> philipballew: do you mean forms or forums?
<philipballew> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<pleia2> the forums are run by the forums council
<philipballew> stupid public education!
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncil
<rww> #ubuntuforums also exists, but I think it might be a social channel
<philipballew> yeah pleia2 I was just made head of the ubuntu youth forms and wanted to talk to someone there to see if we can heve the form website we use moved to the main site.
<rww> s/forms/forums/g :P
<rww> but yeah, forums council should be able to do that
<rww> forum council? fora council? iono.
<maintenance-man> cool, i'm dumb too.  i'll blame public education.
<maintenance-man> it definitely wasn't laziness.  definitely not.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-16
<philipballew> is off to the davis lug meeting!
<maintenance-man> be excellent!
<jyo> Should be an interesting commute home tonight.
<akk> On BART?
<rww> follow @sfbart on your phone. it's been keeping up to date on station closures
<jyo> Ah, much better than following the real-time search. Thanks, rww
<maintenance-man> what's the deal with the government disabling cell phone service in SF?
<jyo> BART shut down cellphone service to stall out a protest last week.
<seidos> oh!  it was BART too
<seidos> i didn't pick that up on the article i read
<rww> no, it was just BART.
<jyo> Of course, we could have a public policy debate on the legality of this tactic.
<seidos> what was the protest even supposed to be about?
<jyo> BART police shooting at Civic Center Station a few weeks ago.
<seidos> *just* BART, then what i read was wrong.  great.
<seidos> ah
<rww> I didn't know BART had cellphone "towers" on BART property. Explains how I get signal down there, I guess.
<akk> As somebody just said on twitter, "Dear @SFBART: you can't take away our ability to reach 911 when you also make it a habit of shooting your riders."
<seidos> that's a huge can of worms then.
<seidos> i should probably try to find more information on it
<jyo> Of course, I'm not quite sure which is more disruptive, the shooting, the planned protest, the cell disruption, or the shutting down of 3+ stations in Downtown SF.
<seidos> the shooting was probably the worst of it.  someone died presumably.
<rww> Civic and Montgomery are open now, Powell is still disembark-only
<rww> 01:13 < rww> I assume Anonymous got tired from walking between stations and started leaving.
<rww> or they stuck with Powell? iono.
<seidos> hmmm, these shootings are tricky.
<seidos> getting drunk, and throwing bottles and knives at police...
<rww> aiui, they threw a bottle and brandished a knife
<rww> but yeah, I think they're a lot less black-and-white than a lot of Internet people are thinking
<seidos> this article says a knife was thrown:  http://articles.sfgate.com/2011-07-22/bay-area/29801606_1_bart-officials-charles-blair-hill-train-car
<seidos> Internet people don't have a clue, because they are safe behind their computer
<jyo> "But I'm tunneling my connection through a box in SF!"
<seidos> i don't think i'd even want to carry a gun if i were a cop
<seidos> maybe a squirt gun
<seidos> but that probably wouldn't last long
<jyo> seidos: That's funny because there was the taser gun vs. gun gun thing in the Oscar Grant thing
<seidos> jyo: was that a subway shooting in NY?
<jyo> No, even earlier BART shooting
<seidos> oh, i thought it was in NY
<seidos> iirc it was "wanted to go for tazer, grabbed gun instead"
<rww> Embarcadero just became disembark-only
<jyo> seidos: despite the weight discrepancy between the two
<seidos> jyo: the firearm is probably on the right hip, easier to grab
<seidos> if one is right handed, which is typical
<seidos> not sure how practical running around without a firearm is for an officer of the law with existing laws in the books
<seidos> *on
<seidos> typos are probably a sign i should shut up now :)
<rww> Embarcadero just closed completely.
<jyo> All right, guys, leaving the office. Thanks again for @SFBart, rww.
<seidos> hey philipballew, wb
<philipballew> whats up!
<seidos> trying to update this file of the dhammapada i have
<philipballew> why are you doin that
<seidos> i think the stuff in the dhammapada is good, and the bot i have pulls lines from it
<seidos> and to pretend to be useful :)
<rww> embarcadero just opened
<bkerensa> How goes BART?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> meh, bart
<pleia2> but I didn't miss the *whole* first inning, so I guess it was ok
<pleia2> btw, when they say "open" on twitter, they actually mean they opened one of the entrances (which, by fate, is always the one furtherest from where you happen to be)
<pleia2> and then they have 50 cops looking at all the passengers suspiciously
<philipballew> Just got back from the davis lug. talk was on foss gaming and development
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> I love UC Davis... They know how to party
<philipballew> bkerensa, haha. its a nice area. only an hour from where i live
<bkerensa> phillipballew: My cousin is a grad from there but now she is doing Grad School at New Mexico State
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Both colleges gave her full ride
<bkerensa> phillipballew: Have you had a chance to ride the Davis doubledecker bus?
<frapinlap> i have not read  the ubuntu code of conduct
<philipballew> odd name
<philipballew> bkerensa, never. you?
<bkerensa> yeah tis fun :) /me now sleeping ttyl :D
<philipballew> ttyl!
<MarkDude> pleia2: did you see those pics yet? Pretty funny.
<pleia2> MarkDude: yeah, they're great :)
<MarkDude> My grandma said the game was extra boring- and my Sailor Moon shirt was the highlight
<sn9> URL?
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1955194884972.2099650.1395696276&type=1
<MarkDude> I think it is not public tho
<sn9> The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.
<MarkDude> or your dumbass is NOT on fb
<MarkDude> not like near a billion people use it or anything- its just a fad
<MarkDude> I can post them on google + when I get back home
<sn9> then what is google+ ?
<sn9> there's gotta be a fad in there somewhere
 * MarkDude will play the circular question, answer, then more questions game later with you sn9 :D
<sn9> "Baseball August, 2011"
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Have you ever been to Fanny Ann's?
<seidos> social "networking":  because your bandwidth is crap.
<bkerensa> My bandwidth will be better soon
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Moving to Comcast Business Class this week :D
<MarkDude> No fanny anns
<MarkDude> I DID get jono a shirt that said
<MarkDude> Wankers corner country store- I hope to see him wear during concert
<MarkDude> There is a place in Oregon called wankers corner
<bkerensa> Fanny ann's in Old Sac = The Win
<bkerensa> they have a bartender who has worked there for years and he hooks up drinks
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> One my 24th Birthday he bought me and five of my peeps 2 rounds of Patron Doubleshots
<bkerensa> My family has been going there for like 20 years though :P
<bkerensa> I'm kinda surprised the rich bay area branch of my family has not bought the place out :P
<MarkDude> Well I try to avoid excremento when possible :P
<MarkDude> its usually possible to
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You know Angela Alioto or of her right?
<bkerensa> She is an extended family member =/
<bkerensa> so is Joseph Canciamilla who used to be CA Legislator
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> damn Sicilians
<MarkDude> Yep
<bkerensa> I dont talk to the Canciamillas or Alioto's though
<bkerensa> too much italian drama for me
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Well I have decided to not research family history - much past the 1950s
 * MarkDude is related to Ciro *the artichoke king* Terranova
<bkerensa> Well in Martinez the Canciamillas own probably four blocks of the most expensive homes they also own a family cemetery in San Jose... idk My grandmother is a Canciamilla by birth
<MarkDude> thats cool - that was a long time ago- when branches start heading towards more current members of *The Family* I shy away
<bkerensa> Canciamilla and Lima's came over from Palermo, Sicily and then the Aliotos ehh :P
<bkerensa> In fact Joe Canciamilla was at my cousins wedding and he was telling us younger italians that in the old day when you got married the bride had to spend the night with the town boss first
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Well many people from Sicilia used to take the name of their *boss*
<MarkDude> much of my family comes from the town that was called Terranova
<MarkDude> as well as Palermo
<seidos> Nova Secolorum or some such
<bkerensa> heh
<seidos> Novus Ordo Seclorum
<seidos> he says after checking a $1 bill
<seidos> The Nova Ordo Seclorum so that there will be a Terranova
<MarkDude> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morello_crime_family
<MarkDude> :)
<seidos> the one world mafia
<seidos> what up philipballew
 * MarkDude prefers people not use the M-word
<MarkDude> It is called *The Family*
<MarkDude> and for the record- it is also Mr Sinatra
<philipballew> yo seidos
<seidos> Mr Sinatra is dead
<MarkDude> reminds me bkerensa - did you know Frank Sinatra once saved a man's life?
<seidos> sadly
<MarkDude> he lives on
<seidos> where?
<MarkDude> in music
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I had no idea
<MarkDude> and spirit
<seidos> what is "he"?
<MarkDude> Yep, he told his bodygaurd "thats enought"
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> Looks like Ubuntu CA is doing reapproval today
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa will have to sit in on the council meeting
<philipballew> what time was that bkerensa
<bkerensa> 8pm UTC today in #ubuntu-meeting
<philipballew> all time should be put in ca time for my convenience :)
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> I have no idea what time that is PDT
<sn9> 1pm
<bkerensa> :)
<rww> my IRC client is in UTC. y'all doing it wrong :P
 * bkerensa needs to observe how this application/reapproval meetings go so he can determine when to apply for Ubuntu OR approval
<nhaines> Ubuntu membership works in that you do what you'd do as an Ubuntu member and after 6 months if you're still doing it and have plans for the future, you can typically become a member.
<MarkDude> Well 1st you need to donate some blood bkerensa - Canonical does not actually *explain* why this is needed- but it appears important
<MarkDude> Then you need to pledge allegiance to Circle of Friends logo-
<MarkDude> then and only then do they teach you the secret handshake :)
<bkerensa> nhaines: I'm talking about LoCo approval... I'm far past the 6 month line for personal contributions and do not plan to apply for membership for a bit
<MarkDude> The details will be dispatched to you by a courier soon bkerensa
<bkerensa> "D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Indeed
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Well its a good there are three Canonical employees in our loco :D
<nhaines> Ubuntu LoCo approval works in that you do what you'd do as an approved LoCo and after 6 months if you're still doing it and have plans for the future, you can typically become an approved LoCo and nothing changes except you can get CDs once a cycle.
<MarkDude> Much nicer than Fedora's they want DNA samples, fingerprints, and a retina scan
<nhaines> Unless you're a language-based LoCo, in which case the LoCo Council hates you and doesn't consider you a "real" LoCo and you're breaking the LoCo Directory and Launchpad.
<MarkDude> the retina scan is to get access to the orbital laser
<rww> I'm trying to think of a time when Ubuntu membership has actually been useful.
<nhaines> rww: you get business cards.
<rww> The cloak gave me access to +q silly people in #ubuntu-irc a few times, I guess there's that.
<bkerensa> nhaines: If you buy them yourself
<bkerensa> :P
<nhaines> bkerensa: and did I ever!  :P
<rww> nhaines: If I made business cards, I wouldn't have them be walking advertisements for Ubuntu :P
<nhaines> Also I'm angry because there's no new branding cards and now that it's a year out that's rediculous.
<bkerensa> nhaines: I don't see any benefit to having Ubuntu business cards especially if you have business cards from your company/org
<rww> probably because the new branding is ridiculous
<nhaines> rww: the new branding is pleasant.
<rww> make some business cards with it, then :3
<nhaines> rww: but I'm lazy.  :)
<MarkDude> the new branding is also proprietary ;)
<bkerensa> rww: +1 for not paying out of your own pocket to advertise something that makes others money :)
<nhaines> bkerensa: I give out Ubuntu cards when I'm doing community work.
<rww> MarkDude: how so?
<MarkDude> Well the font is only partially open
<MarkDude> Not saying that is wrong
<nhaines> rww: in the same way that all branding for all big distros is pretty much proprietary.
<bkerensa> nhaines: Cool... Well everyone in the metro area I live in knows what Ubuntu is... Unless they have lived under a rock for the last decade
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Branding should be protected
<MarkDude> nhaines: is correct
<nhaines> bkerensa: I don't give out my business cards so people know what Ubuntu is.  I do it so they know who I am and vaguely what they talked to me about.
<bkerensa> rww: The branding is all trademark
<nhaines> (I haven't made new green personal cards lately but those were very popular.)
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I hope Linus gets back from vacation soon
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> trying to get him to come to Ubuntu Global Jam
<nhaines> The Ubuntu fonts are also as open as any other open font I've seen.
<rww> Yeah, I was gonna say. Apart from the ball being dropped on UFL being an interim license, I haven't seen criticism of ubuntu-font-family's licensing.
<nhaines> rww: I don't think it's interim anymore.
<MarkDude> bkerensa: tell him it will be a Gnome 3 free zone
<rww> nhaines: it's de facto not interim. The website still talks about how it is.
<rww> MarkDude: Ubuntu oneiric uses GNOME 3.
<bkerensa> bkerensa: I will tell him that almost everyone in our LoCo despises chaotic desktop enviroments like Gnome 3 and Unity
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> :P
 * MarkDude forgot about that- wonder if Linus will say it sucks there also
<bkerensa> I'm sure
 * MarkDude will just endorse Puppy Linux and say screw the rest
<bkerensa> If you look at polls on Unity or Gnome 3 you will see the communities are divided
<_-_-_> memories are made of this
<MarkDude> bkerensa: if you just LOOK
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I thought you endorse Fedora :P Ya big fence sitter
<bkerensa> "D
<MarkDude> you will see it also
 * MarkDude endorses FOSS
<MarkDude> Most any Linux is good in my book
<pleia2> +1
<MarkDude> Ubuntu is awesome
<bkerensa> :D
<rww> I don't think it's as big of a deal as people make out. The underlying technology is all the same. It's like saying the KDE community is split because we have a bunch of different Plasma workspaces.
<bkerensa> indeed
<MarkDude> Never said otherwise
<MarkDude> Mark S has managed to bring Linux to the masses, and made a great community while doing so
<rww> I'd allege that the masses have no idea what Linux and Ubuntu are :P
<bkerensa> rww: I would beg to differ
<bkerensa> rww: The masses use Linux every single day whether they realize it or not
<nhaines> rww: bkerensa says you don't allege that.  How do you respond?
<rww> bkerensa: I didn't say they don't use it, I said they don't know what it is.
<bkerensa> rww: Web/Mail Servers, Linux Based Mobile Devices, Linux Power Vending Kiosks :D
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ZJZbrAD6o  <<< my take on Distros- with quick appearance from Bill Kendrick (TuxPaint)
<bkerensa> rww: We should crowd-source a billboard in metro areas that says "Linux is: Android, Ubuntu, Facebook etc etc etc"
<nhaines> Nobody knows what Android is.
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> I'm sure :)
<nhaines> At least people seem to know what "Droid" is but then they superscope it.  Well, it's a start.  :)
<akk> People don't even know what browser they use.
<nhaines> akk: what's a browser?
<sn9> and no one will care about google's acquisition of motorola, either
<nhaines> sn9: what's a google?  :)
<rww> nhaines: a web browser
<nhaines> I'm hoping the acquisition kills the pattent troubles.
<nhaines> rww: is that the one with the "e" or the one with the cat?
<rww> nhaines: I think it's that mozerella one
<bkerensa> Does Ubuntu CA have any members that work at Google? :)
<nhaines> rww: I prefer stuffed crust.
<pleia2> bkerensa: yes, none that are currently in channel though
<bkerensa> pleia2: We have a few but they are all datacenter monkeys
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> my fiance is a network engineer
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Its not a bad gig.. I would never do it.... Too isolated of a job
<bkerensa> limited interaction with others
<MarkDude> And a mammoth hunter I might add pleia2
<pleia2> datacenter monkey?
<pleia2> I guess it depends on the NOC
<MarkDude> Best contacts at Google are Chris DiBona
<MarkDude> and if a dev- Michael Van Riper- aka VAN
<MarkDude> IMHO
<bkerensa> datacenter monkey: One who spends his/her days or nights working in a datacenter
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Or Carol Smith
<bkerensa> MarkDude: All the Google people up here work at The Dalles DC....
 * bkerensa needs to go work on his Ubuntu Talk he is doing next Monday at PDX Wordpress
<philipballew> meeting soon in #ubuntu-meeting I see
<pleia2> yeah, in 5 minutes, but UK is up before us :)
<philipballew> haha, so it might be a little later I see.
<philipballew> will be there. any special words I might want to say
<pleia2> not really, you can watch the UK reapproval to see how it works
<philipballew> yeah, ive watched a couple before, there pretty straight foreword if i remember correct
<philipballew> been a while though
<pleia2> yep
<jtatum> uk first? cool
<pleia2> btw, there was data loss when loco.ubuntu.com had to do an emergency migration recently, so everyone should make sure events they added recently are still there: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<pleia2> they're trying to restore everything, but it's unclear if they'll be able to and if you need your event up now you should readd it
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: I'm still looking at options... Panera was okay with a meeting... Not so cool with the bandwidth sucking we would be doing.
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, yeah, I should have factored in the bandwith. what kind of options do you see. also could we set up a local repo to use to save bandwith?
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I'm working on getting my desktop to work as a local repo
<DarkwingDuck> Desktop/server
<DarkwingDuck> I'm also looking at maybe other options for a conf room of sorts.
<bkerensa> :) Just got off the phone with a company who is sponsor our global jam food... They asked if a sign will say food sponsored by: x company
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I said yeah thats fine just no sales pitches or advertising :P
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to talk to the USO and Vet center downtown and see what they have open for a vet :D
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, I like this. that food idea is not a bad idea bkerensa. DarkwingDuck would we need any networking equipment as well you think?
<DarkwingDuck> I can't find my second wireless router.
<nhaines> I remember once on the US-CA list someone said he loved Ubuntu and  asked if the law firm he owned could sponsor discs, with just a little "CDs provided by" line on the label.
<nhaines> As I recall, another user flamed him, saying how reprehensible that would be and how he would leave the LoCo and never partcipate in events if they were sponsored by companies.
<nhaines> The volunteer apologized and withdrew his offer, and was never heard from again.
<pleia2> oh, fine time for a customer call
<nhaines> Of course, the flamer had never posted before and never posted again, never participated in meetings or events and his only contribution was to make someone feel bad for offering assistance.
<DarkwingDuck> ... What was that person thinking? How do they think conferences get paid for?
<DarkwingDuck> Speaking of... I need to get ahold of Garath again...
<DarkwingDuck> *Gareth
<bkerensa> Well my thing is I guess
<bkerensa> People expect food and stickers and cds at events
<bkerensa> and all of that costs money
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Economy is bad right now and even if it wasnt people tend to be cheap
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, I have a extra router i can bring and probably whatever else.
<philipballew> desktop if need be
<philipballew> external hd
<bkerensa> We have our venue, food, beverages, t-shirts, stickers, magazine and everything sponsored and I'm going to make like three small signs that say thanks and that is all
<philipballew> people think bkerensa that cause linus is free the stuff should be to maybe?
<philipballew> *linux
<pleia2> reapproval over in #ubuntu-meeting now
<bkerensa> phillipballew: Perhaps :P
<nhaines> pleia2: tell cztab that the LoCo handles the statewide announcements and the UH leaders handle the local stuff.
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks :)
<nhaines> pleia2: thankies.  Hope it helped.  :)
<nhaines> Hmm.. maybe I should actually do something with ubucon.org first, but maybe an UH page on that site would be useful.
<nhaines> Of course, I could just as easily argue that it'd be better to improve (create?) existing documentation.
<philipballew> nhaines, would a ubuntu wiki page work?
<pleia2> woohoo, the contractor didn't shut off my power during the meeting \o/
 * pleia2 had tethered phone and netbook standing by :)
<nhaines> haha  :)
<pleia2> we're reapproved, congrats everyone
<philipballew> HIGH FIVE \0/
<pleia2> ^5
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot!
<DarkwingDuck> +6
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, now to get down and dirty with the SD stuff.
<nhaines> philipballew: there are already wiki pages and they are vague and inscrutable.
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: I have some future ideas :D
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: yeah, SD has to have a jam! the holiday has pretty much killed us for planning anything up here (everyone is gone)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yeah... We WILL have a jam if it's with burgers in my backyard. :)
<pleia2> \o/
<philipballew> would invite the jam into his 8x10 dorm room, but that might be a bad idea
<pleia2> jono usually plans something near his place, but I haven't heard anything from him yet
<pleia2> philipballew: lol
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: You guys have a computer center there at school?
<pleia2> are there any friendly hackerspaces near SD?
<pleia2> we've had good luck at them, space and internets
<pleia2> and hackerspace types tend to drop by unannounced too, so bonus attendees :)
<philipballew> no. everything closes on weekends though. theres a 2600 there i know
<DarkwingDuck> I've been getting to my the LUG down here.
<DarkwingDuck> They seem very supportive.
<philipballew> maybe kevin has a place at his work at qualcomm if need be
<pleia2> back in philly we had most of our jams at offices, just reached out to the local LUG and someone typically would be able to offer a conference room or something on a weekend
<philipballew> the people at the lug there are nice
<DarkwingDuck> If I *had* a job I might be able to.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to call the Vet center and see what options they have.
<pleia2> for a second there I thought you meant veterinarian
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Military Vets.
<philipballew> ubuntu-doggy edition
<pleia2> well maybe if you want to bring your cats to the ja... OH VETS
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> pleia2: if you mentioned you were working on oneiric ocelots they would run.  :)
<pleia2> haha, fixing bugs on ocelots (fleas?)
<philipballew> ill contact the zoo and see if we can barrow the ocelot's for the day. haha
<pleia2> "Two mauled at San Diego Ubuntu event"
<seidos> caught a flea the other day using a flea comb.  it liked cat food.
<philipballew> they had time to to get up and run, but wittness say they kept hearing them say "just one more bug fix"
 * seidos punches philipballew in the face
<seidos> ah, tough love
<seidos> my gf is a middle school teacher, she is a metaphorical cattle prod
<seidos> that reminds me, time to clean the bathroom
<philipballew> :) how did that remind you?
<seidos> she was the one that told me to clean the bathroom ;)
<seidos> while i was finishing cleaning, i couldn't help wonder what was harder, coding in perl, or cleaning
<seidos> i think coding takes more time, not sure that i would call it "harder" though
<akk> It's a lot more fun than cleaning bathrooms
<akk> though in perl, that might be arguable :)
<DarkwingDuck> Woah... HTC Fires back at apple.
<philipballew> perl and its modulus are interesting
<philipballew> only speaks python well though
<seidos> cool.  show me some code.
<philipballew> im currently tryig to write a gui for a text to speach cli software.
<seidos> how many lines do you have so far?
<crashsystems> ewe, perl
<crashsystems> If anyone is looking for any perl dev jobs though, let me know.
<seidos> that would probably ruin perl for me forever
<bkerensa> lol
<crashsystems> I think learning perl would ruin perl for me.
<bkerensa> A manager at a tech company asked his employee to attend global jam
<bkerensa> I just heard this down the grapevine
<philipballew> its not that many. but when it gets further along, il'll send you the stuff. i gtg. peace!!!
<seidos> i used to think a job in development would work for me, i realize now this is just a hobby
<seidos> i'm not sure i'll ever work in tech again tbh
<sn9> :(
<seidos> oddly, it doesn't even bother me
<seidos> assuming it's true, prediction of the future is a challenging endeavor
<crashsystems> when/where is the mountain view meetup on thursday?
<seidos> it's on the website, i'm sure
<seidos> let me see if i can find it
<akk> Usually Red Rock.
<seidos> crashsystems: says 7-8pm here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours
<crashsystems> thanks. anyone in here currently planning on going?
<akk> I probably will, not sure yet.
<crashsystems> I think I may try
<jdeslip> Congrats everyone :)
<seidos> this http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/fastcompany/headlines/~3/viJB33o_e5s/a-flywheel-powered-bicycle-offers-regenerative-braking-for-your-bike reminds me of when i was riding a bike in san francisco.  i think i had 10 speeds, i was borrowing it.  and this guy on a single speed bmx bike was doing just fine keeping up
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think out Ubuntu Book and Server Book is on its way
<pleia2> bkerensa: did you receive confirmation from them?
<bkerensa> One of their PR people e-mailed me and cc'ed sales saying to send two books
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> did you use a form or contact them direct?
<pleia2> jono's blog post said to email them directly
<pleia2> I never heard anything
<pleia2> I'll follow-up
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-17
<bkerensa> pleia2: O'Reilly sent me a huge box of books the other day
<bkerensa> UPS had to use a dolly to bring it upstairs
<regularjo> may I inquire?
<pleia2> hi regularjo
<pleia2> bkerensa: they are good about sending books :)
<pleia2> even better if you write reviews
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> See but I dont know the rules around LoCo's reviewing stuff
<pleia2> rules?
<bkerensa> It seems idk
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I assume when your using the name "Ubuntu" which is Trademark and owned by Canonical
<bkerensa> that there must be rules for endorsing or reviewing something
<pleia2> no
<bkerensa> no?
<pleia2> loco members do reviews, just like everything we do, the reviews aren't "officially endorsed by the loco and canonical"
<bkerensa> I see
<pleia2> people have events, the loco is here to coordinate and empower
<bkerensa> well I can review some stuff they send me on Technorati but I already get a lot of stuff
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> people write reviews, we're here as a community to share books and reviews
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> pleia2: Can I pm?
<pleia2> sure
<regularjo> is there 3rd party software for cd writing, and if so, what is it?
<pleia2> 3rd party?
<pleia2> there are lots of programs for cd writing in ubuntu :)
<regularjo> Would you tell me one or more?
<rww> k3b is the usual one in KDE land, I think Brasero is the usual GNOME one. wodim exists for the command-line, too.
<rww> I've had the most luck with k3b, personally.
<regularjo> Thank you. I used the term third party because I thought all software obtained using Synaptic Package Manager was thrid party.
<bkerensa> Brasero is nice
<philipballew> for ripping i used to use rubby ripper
<philipballew> rubby is an odd language
<bkerensa> Just a FYI if you guys contact Linux Journal they will list your event in their magazine and on their site
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> ^ should do that
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> http://www.linuxjournal.com/event/ubuntu-global-jam-oregon
<bkerensa> Its published in digital and print edition
<grantbow> +1
<nhaines> I just realized after opening this Japanese instant ramen bowl that I can't read the instructions, don't know how much water to add, and don't even know the flavor.
<nhaines> I don't like fish or seafood, and Japan is a small island nation whose chief food source is the ocean.  Yeah, I should be okay.
<akk> Should be safe to add water to a little below the top of the bowl.
<akk> And sniff -- does it smell really fishy? Default ramen flavor is pork, but you can probably smell if it's shrimp or fish.
<akk> (and if not, hey, no harm done)
<nhaines> akk: it did smell slightly fishy, but now that it's cooked for 3 minutes it smells very fishy.
<akk> The shrimp ones are always the ones that go on sale at the local 99c store.
<nhaines> haha
<akk> and beef, that seems to be another unpopular flavor
<nhaines> This one was brought back from Japan though.
<nhaines> The little Pokémon medallions in it are cute (and edible, I presume).
<akk> Ah, probably has whale and sea urchin and cricket legs and who knows what. :)
<nhaines> My money is on squid ink. :)
<nhaines> Okay, in the spirit of mankind since the dawn of time, I don't know what this is but I'm going to eat it!
<akk> That's the spirit!
<nhaines> I think the Pikachu medallion is just printed tofu.  (Or whale blubber, possibly.)
<akk> So hard to tell the difference between those two.
<nhaines> It's actually not too bad.  At least the corn kernels taste like corn.  :)
<nhaines> Hm, that wasn't as bas as I feared.  I'm not sure why I expected beef ramen though.  :)
<jyo> jtatum: Yeah, not sure if I can make it to Mt. View Ubuntu Hour.
<iheartubuntu> i had two photos I wanted to include in the next wallpaper contest but had never read anything about submitting them. Now submissions end on the 25th
<iheartubuntu> any way I can submit them via flicker?
<regularjo> I logged in about 6 am this morning and there was no place to enter text. Why was that?
<iheartubuntu> what program are u using for chat?
<iheartubuntu> i notice sometimes in empathy the member list is hidden
<iheartubuntu> and have to resize and slide the list open again
<iheartubuntu> it turns out the wallpaper submissions for 11.10 have been locked :(
<iheartubuntu> I had two great submissions this time around but never did see submission guideline and deadlines for 11.10.
<iheartubuntu> http://www.flickr.com/photos/iheartubuntu/5554575378/
<iheartubuntu> and my newest one... http://www.flickr.com/photos/iheartubuntu/6053563012/in/photostream/
<iheartubuntu> i think they would have been great for the autumn months too
<regularjo> i'm not sure what program I use. I have Ubuntu 11:04  and it kinda logged after I went to CA.org chat and entered my name and the other thing.
<iheartubuntu> sounds like you are on a website?
<regularjo> I am at http://ubuntu-california/chat/
<iheartubuntu> so you can enter chat now apparently
<regularjo> Yes. I just wondered why early I couldn't enter text. Is someone saying that I can use empathy from my destop with going to a website?
<iheartubuntu> you can use Empathy or Pidgin to access IRC chat. More popular is XChat, a stand alone IRC program
<bkerensa> I love the iheartubuntu blog
<bkerensa> :D
<iheartubuntu> thanks :)
<bkerensa> -.0
<iheartubuntu> no one paid you to say that did they? :)
<iheartubuntu> im on the verge of some major changes there (like several posts a day) but not quite ready to implement it.
<iheartubuntu> does anyone here have experience helping a school district switch to Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> helping or trying to get them to do so?
<iheartubuntu> i may have the opportunity to help them
<iheartubuntu> they are "interested"
<bkerensa> Well I worked for my school district after High School
<bkerensa> as Network Tech
<iheartubuntu> they have linux?
<bkerensa> its a big job depending on the size of the district
<bkerensa> not completely
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> They did use Linux for some things like servers
<bkerensa> thet had a debian desktop or two
<iheartubuntu> cool
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: Partimus is a huge area of focus in Northern California for the team.  They've been mentioned several times during meetings and events and in the reapproval application.  You've never head of them?
<nhaines> regularjo: oh, did you ever find a nice CD burning application yesterday?  :)
<iheartubuntu> yes
<iheartubuntu> i thought they were mostly a computer donation group
<regularjo> I did not. I installed Brasero but i couldn't burn my xp program from my usb stick to my new writable CD. I"m in no hurry though, so I'll keep working on it.
<regularjo> Also I just installed xchat and now i logged in with it.
<iheartubuntu> markdude pleia2 dont you two help out with partimus?
 * MarkDude speaks about partimus
<MarkDude> pleia2: actually DOES more stuff- grantbow does too- less so with his going to africa
<nhaines> regularjo: brasero comes installed by default on Ubuntu.  Did you get any error messages when the burn failed?
<regularjo> I thought I installed it. I guess I just opened it. It did get a message, but I didn't write it down and don't remember it. Maybe I'll do it again. i don't see other CA team members asking questions like I have. Should I go to the forums for questions like this?
<nhaines> regularjo: yes, probably, because there are more people there and this isn't a support room.
<nhaines> regularjo: but that's not to say we won't try to help!  Just that it might be slower.  :)
<nhaines> But the error message will be the most important thing.  If we don't know that, we don't know what failed, when, or why.
<akk> Sometimes it's faster to ask in a small channel like this one, though, since #ubuntu is such a zoo.
<akk> Agreed about the error message -- exact error messages are critical.
<nhaines> akk: well, that's why I +1'ed the forums and not #ubuntu.  :)
<akk> Also, you can google on an error message and very often get an answer.
<nhaines> regularjo: there are more eyeballs on the forums.
<nhaines> akk: oh, right.  That's a good idea too.
<akk> Yeah, the forums are good if you can stand forums. :)
<akk> Dunno how fast that is, though. Do they work for trying to get same-day answers?
<nhaines> Donno.  askubuntu.com is really good for that but I don't know if they do brasero support.
<philipballew> forms are nice except when you get people giving you wrong advice.
<nhaines> philipballew: that's the way the entire earth works.
<philipballew> like when you have new users not knowing how to install software.
<akk> heh, nhaines
<philipballew> "hi, i just downloaded this .gz for flash player and want to get flash player on my computer" then the person tells them how to install then and not using the ubuntu software center or apr get
<nhaines> Well, that's nothing unique about forums.
<philipballew> true, still frustrating when I have to explain what really needs to be done
<nhaines> regularjo asked in channel yesterday for a list of third-party CD burning software, but no one thought to ask him "What are you looking for in CD burning tools and why doesn't Brasero fit your needs?"
<nhaines> (Well, I did, but by the time I was in channel he was gone.)
<philipballew> the root of the question is what is really needed I guess
<nhaines> Well, if he just wants a list of burners, he doesn't need that--Software Center can do that.
<nhaines> But if he wants recommendations, then we need to know what he's looking for.
<nhaines> Hopefully if he'd said, "I tried to burn a CD but it didn't work, so I want to try another burner" then the channel would have switched to tech support.
<nhaines> s/burner/program/
<philipballew> you would know how to do tech support if need be more then others nhaines
<akk> And ideally, "I tried to burn a CD but it failed in this way [details]"
<akk> since "didn't work" is generally not an easy thing to help with
<nhaines> akk: yes, but at least then we can ask.
<philipballew> brassaco or however you spell it never works for me. the cd as to be manually ejected after each burn
<nhaines> !work
<Eureka> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<akk> lol
<nhaines> philipballew: sounds to me more like "my CD drive's eject feature doesn't work with Brasero", not "Brasero never works."
<nhaines> Brasero's a CD/DVD burning program, not a CD tray ejecting program.  :)
<philipballew> true, it works with k3b though. so the cd drive is fine :)
<akk> Ejecting is such a tiny part of CD burning ... I'm pretty happy if I get a CD burned and it works.
<nhaines> See, that's important info.  :)
<nhaines> It annoys me a lot when the CD doesn't eject on my laptop with Brasero.  But that's a problem for me and Launchpad.
<akk> I mean, I would never want to use a CD burning program that didn't play a little victory tune like k3b does. :)
<nhaines> akk: on the other hand I hate that trumpet sound.  :)
<philipballew> true. i just opened up my terminal and tyoe eject . the tune makes me wanna dance
<nhaines> The tune always catches me unawares.
<jyo> Good technical support has the spidey sense to intuit what the customer actually wants to do rather than help them figure out their convoluted processes
<nhaines> jyo: +1
<philipballew> what internet browser does everyone use here?
<akk> still firefox, but my commitment is starting to waver
<rww> Firefox.
<rww> speaking of which, Fx6 should hit -security today, I think
<philipballew> ff 6 came in an update yesterday
<rww> Depends on mirror, I guess :)
<rww> oh, wait, security. no mirror. I must have just missed it then :)
<philipballew> akk, i have used both chrome and ff. i feel like both have their benefits. but not sure what one is better
<rww> It just occured to me that I haven't seen the bot do wikipage change announcements in a while. Did that stop working, or have I just missed it?
<pleia2> stopped working after the wiki upgrade
<rww> figures. that's what we get for horrible abuse of HTML scraping
<philipballew> hey pleia2 do you know who runs planetubuntu?
<pleia2> it's on a canonical server, why?
<philipballew> I added my name yesterday but it hasnt shown
 * rww takes a look
<philipballew> it say's it should only take a few hours, but hopes he didnt do something wrong.
 * philipballew might have added the wrong wordpress address
<rww> I don't see a revision from you on https://code.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main , so I bet you didn't push it back to Launchpad properly.
<philipballew> i just copied every line of code from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu under adding my blog
<philipballew> added this as my blog https://philipballew.wordpress.com/feed/rss/
<rww> did you read the instructions, too? :P
<philipballew> yeah. I usually dont do it right though :)
<rww> okays. pastebin config.ini from your local copy of planet-ubuntu and we'll check that first
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/668547/
<philipballew> ^im at the bottom
<rww> This is optional, but if you're going to be posting both Ubuntu and non-Ubuntu stuff to your blog, it's better to add a PlanetUbuntu tag and use the feed for that, btw.
<regularjo> I was worried about asking a dumb question. But the alternative was asking nothing at all. I live in Seal beach and have looked for places where other Ubuntu people meet, but I haven't found one. I picked this chat channel because it was the only one designated with California. I don't want to make philipballew or anyone else frustrated, so no one should feel compelled to respond. My questions are only directed to anyone who
<regularjo> wants to respond.
<philipballew> ill mainly post ubuntu stuff. I made the blod for it. but anything else would be simple and still interesting
<philipballew> seal beach is in la right?
<philipballew> did you see anything wrong rww
<rww> philipballew: k. apart from that, it all looks fine. check 'bzr diff' to make sure it's sane, then run 'bzr commit -m "adding blog by philipballew"' (or something similar)
<rww> if you get any notable output from the bzr commit, pastebin that
<philipballew> would i need to run
<philipballew> bzr launchpad-login yourusername
<philipballew> first?
<rww> didn't you do that already?
<philipballew> i did yesterday when i tried to upload
<rww> regularjo: There are Ubuntu Hours in Pasadena and Lake Forest. I think that's the closest thing to you right now.
<philipballew> id go to those regularjo
<rww> philipballew: launchpad-login is a setting that's retained (in ~/.bzr) between runs
<philipballew> oh. my nad
<philipballew> *bad
<jyo> philipballew: Aurora is where all the cool kids are.
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/668559/
<philipballew> ^ rww
<rww> philipballew: bzr whoami "philipballew <philipballew@ubuntu.com>"
<rww> or whatever you want to use, it doesn't have to be @ubuntu.com or your LP name
<rww> and then do the commit again
<philipballew> well your line would work
<rww> (it should be an email address associated with your LP profile)
<rww> yup
<philipballew> i have my .ubuntu and my .gmail on lp
<philipballew> so i ran bzr whoami "philipballew <philipballew@ubuntu.com>"
<philipballew> do i run bzr commit -m "Added philipballew to Planet Ubuntu"
<philipballew>  again?
<rww> yes
<regularjo> rww, could you tell me how to connect with someone at the Lake Forrest Ubuntu Hours?
<pleia2> regularjo: nhaines runs them
 * rww goes off to edit Ubuntu Wiki and add that whoami command
<philipballew> rww well, it appeared it worked. maybe ill blog about you now as a thanks!
<rww> yup, LP shows it went through :)
<philipballew> regularjo, nhaines will see your interested on here, ubuntu hours are his specialty
<philipballew> how can you tell rww . are you just that good?
<pleia2> it's in launchpad :)
<rww> philipballew: https://code.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main
<philipballew> my use of launchpad consist of me adding groups on there to make my profile look like i know what i am doing and also looking at other peoples weird badly cropped head images
<rww> hehe
<philipballew>                                                                                         ^you know who you are
<philipballew> photoshop people. its simple!
<pleia2> gimp :P
<philipballew> its what I use everyday :)
<philipballew> is photoshop a generic term these days? or does that mean adobe?
<pleia2> I guess "photoshopping" has been generically verbed
<philipballew> i use a kleenex but its really a tissue or a band-aid.
<philipballew> the brand has become the verb to discribe all versions of products like it
<pleia2> but your comment seemed to say that photoshop is easy, which I'd assume meant the actual product
<pleia2> not that image editing is easy
<philipballew> true, Ive had photoshop on here before. it runs great with wine.
<philipballew> but i prefer gimp. probably just because im used to it
<philipballew> and prefer a floss program
<pleia2> I've never used photoshop (too expensive)
<philipballew> my school has copies
 * pleia2 mostly just crops and resizes anyway :)
<philipballew> gimp is just different then photoshop and therefor people say it sucks
<crashsystems> I prefer gimp, but the lack of 16 bit color support is extremely limiting.
<philipballew> 2.8 i hear is nice
<philipballew> hey regularjo are you on the mailing list?
<regularjo> Yes
<philipballew> nice!
<nhaines> regularjo: if you have any questions about Ubuntu Hour in Lake Forest, feel free to ask.
<regularjo> good, yes I have. when is the next Ubuntu Hour in Lake Forest? What time? what location?
 * akk wonders why freenode doesn't see xchat disconnects/reconnects when all the other servers do
<pleia2> client timeout could be longer than the server timeout
<nhaines> regularjo: the next Ubuntu Hour meeting is on Thursday, August 25th, 2011 at 6:00pm, at the Panera Bread in Lake Forest, CA.  Details are available here: http://nhaines.livejournal.com/61885.html
<akk> Hmm, wonder if I could adjust that client timeout?
 * akk doesn't find anything helpful googling
<pleia2> irssi calls it "lag_max_before_disconnect"
<pleia2> not sure about xchat though :\
<akk> I didn't see anything looking through prefs.
<akk> What happens is, if I suspend with xchat running, all the other servers ping out (I guess) so when I un-suspend, they reconnect
<akk> but the freenode tabs just sit there, not seeing any new traffic but not reconnecting either.
<akk> I have to close them all then reconnect to freenode.
<nhaines> And that is why you should never suspend.
<akk> but ... wasting that 5 watts while at lunch?! heresy!
<akk> (or more like 30 if it's my desktop, but strangely, that one usually does reconnect)
<nhaines> See?  Q.E.D.
<bkerensa> :D If I go to Blue Lake will you guys have a Ubuntu Hour?
<bkerensa> or Nice, CA even?
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> bkerensa: you can always plan your own.  :)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I dont think anyone would show.... Nice has 100 people
<bkerensa> Blue Lake has maybe 200 :P
<bkerensa> But I like both places.... Blue Lake has a epic casino worth visiting and Nice, CA has some nice lakes
<bkerensa> When I go to California I start with Crescent City -> Blue Lake -> Nice -> Sac -> Davis - > San Francisco then back home
<nhaines> Nice.  :)
<philipballew> sac ftw!
<rww> philipballew: Is that where you are?
<philipballew> basically. you?
<rww> Nope, I'm an hour or two south of there. Just wondering where everyone is :) (also, see PM)
 * bkerensa was born in Sacramento... I got family all over Sac area then in the Bay and Far North or The State of Jefferson as we like to call it
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> auburn for me. so your like fresno rww?
<philipballew> modesto maybe?
<bkerensa> Modesto is ehh
<rww> Fresno is about three hours south of Sac. I'm more Vallejo<->Concord sort of area.
<philipballew> george lucas grew up there
<bkerensa> Industrial
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Vallejo = Hot and has a amusement park of some sort
<philipballew> oh, you said south. i go to napa all the time. thats a nice area
<bkerensa> also Jelly bean factory is not to far from there
<philipballew> fairfield
<bkerensa> My cousin lived in Fairfield for a bit
<bkerensa> well American Canyon
<bkerensa> same diff
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> was there last week
<rww> philipballew: sorry, yeah. I tend to think of I-80 and I-680 as going N-S, when they don't.
<bkerensa> Have you ever been North?
<bkerensa> To Jefferson State?
<philipballew> fact: freeways that are even numbers go east/west and odd go north/south
<rww> I went to Ashland once
<bkerensa> Ashland Oregon?
<bkerensa> :P
<rww> yes
<bkerensa> ehhh
<bkerensa> I can barely handle Portland
<bkerensa> Portland is barely a city by my standards
<bkerensa> =/
<rww> hehe. I was in LA for a while, I know what you mean :)
<bkerensa> Too bad my lady has to live in Oregon otherwise I would be back in Cali in a hot second
<akk> That even/odd freeway number thing works for the base freeway numbers (5, 80) but not always for extensions (like 280 N).
<rww> 280 is weird anyway. Isn't even directly connected to 80, iirc :(
<akk> yeah, and part of it goes E-W even though it's labeled N-S.
<philipballew> auburn has 2 main roads. the 80 that runs through it and the main road that goes through town
<nhaines> akk: logical east-west
 * rww goes afk
<nhaines> Okay, I'm proud of this one!  :)  http://ubuntuone.com/p/1B6S/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-18
<iheartubuntu2> so i swapped the hard drive out of my neighbors computer
<iheartubuntu2> it ran fine for a day
<iheartubuntu2> now its shutting itself off again
<iheartubuntu2> i figured to replace it no matter since it was making horrible clicking sounds
<philipballew_> did you back it up?
<iheartubuntu2> so... im taking a stab in the dark and bought a new power supply for him.
<iheartubuntu2> $17 got me a 400w
<iheartubuntu2> no shipping, no tax :)
<philipballew_> that wouldn't affect the hd would it?
<philipballew_> thats a realy good price?
<philipballew_> howd you do so good :)
<iheartubuntu2> pricewatch.com
<iheartubuntu2> ive always gone there to find the lowest deals
<iheartubuntu2> they are just a site linking to other websites deals
<bkerensa> are you sure it was the hdd making noise?
<iheartubuntu2> yeah
<iheartubuntu2> but there was a slight sound from inside the power supply after i switched the HD
<iheartubuntu2> im wondering if some capacitor was dying inside the power supply
<iheartubuntu2> so i figured 17 bucks is worth a shot
<iheartubuntu2> the only thing ledft is the motherboard, and im not messing with it
<iheartubuntu2> please excuse me, i must read my latest Martha Stewart issue
<philipballew_> ^ yes!!!!
<iheartubuntu2> I have a stack.... Martha Stewart Living, Cooks Illustrated, Cigar Aficionado, and This Old House. I havent sat down in months to just sit and read some articles
<iheartubuntu2> Martha and I go way back :)
<iheartubuntu2> I have the last 15 years of issues
<iheartubuntu2> Cooks is by far the best recipe mag ive ever seen. no ads at all
<philipballew> does anyone here know debian at all
<philipballew> or network manager?
<akk> debian sure, network manager no
<akk> "knowing debian" is mostly about the same as knowing ubuntu, minus all the ubuntu desktoppy stuff
<philipballew> hey DarkwingDuck! whats up :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://imgur.com/k1Q6m <-- they arrived
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> bkerensa: no Ubuntu font?  :)
<nhaines> Can I get source and pricing info from you?
<bkerensa> I was trying to be eco conscious :P
<bkerensa> source & pricing info?
<bkerensa> CustomInk printed them and they cost $174 with free overnight shipping for 8 shirts
<bkerensa> reason for high cost is because we got some large sizes :D
<bkerensa> we didnt pay for them though ;)
<nhaines> Yup, I'm trying to source sizes for Ubucon shirts in 2012.
<nhaines> Err, not sizes.  Suppliers.
<bkerensa> CustomInk ;) they are ok.... I dont like the fact they dont have a login system but a lot of companies use them :D
<bkerensa> I suggest CustomInk, Printfection
<bkerensa> nhaines: Where will Ubucon be?
<nhaines> bkerensa: First day of SCaLE10X in Los Angeles.
<bkerensa> ugh
<bkerensa> horrible location :P
<bkerensa> LA is too darn hot
<nhaines> Awesome location!
<bkerensa> and traffic is epic
<pleia2> not in january
<pleia2> it was chilly
<nhaines> Then I might do a standalone one over the summer.
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> traffic still epic in winter though :D
<nhaines> Or maybe fall.  But 2012 should see a standalone one.  :)
<pleia2> it's right next to the airport
<pleia2> you don't even go into the city
<nhaines> There's never any traffic near LAX.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Cool... :D
 * pleia2 should go to LA for real some time
<bkerensa> nhaines: Yeah no traffic I have done LAX so many times
<bkerensa> pleia2: Someday the west coast locos should do some big get together :D
<bkerensa> CA, WA, OR
<akk> Traffic *getting to* LAX is epic.
<bkerensa> akk: Yeah thats what I was saying if you drive from like SF down to LA... Expect epic traffic
<pleia2> bkerensa: ah, I assumed you'd be flying to LA from where you are
<akk> The drive down to LA isn't bad -- it's just the getting-to-LAX part that is.
<bkerensa> pleia2: No way.... I hate planes :D
<akk> I do the LA drive (to Burbank) waay too often these days -- it's long but not very trafficky.
<rww> or, in other words, traffic is fine except I-405 is a hellhole.
<akk> But getting down 405 is just crazy, always stop-and-go.
<nhaines> rww: yesterday the I-5N was at a standstill from Mission Viejo up past Whittier.
<nhaines> No idea why, really, but hey, it's only a 35 mile stretch.
<akk> Yeah, I-5 through Orange Co is even worse than 405, or used to be.
<bkerensa> I used to go down to Long Beach
<nhaines> akk: they widened the 5, though, so now more cars can not move.
<bkerensa> from San Francisco
<akk> It's way too narrow for the amount of traffic it has to carry.
<rww> nhaines: I never really dealt with that side of LA, thankfully :P
<akk> ah, that's good
<nhaines> akk: some day they might even finish fixing Beach Blvd. from the construction.  :D
<akk> I used to go around on 605 or 57, anything to avoid 5 through Orange Co
 * bkerensa doesnt comprehend how so many people in locos can afford to jet out to every conference or con
<bkerensa> too costly
<sn9> driving
<bkerensa> ok well what about pass cost thats a couple grand a pop
<bkerensa> even if you got a corporate job they arent going to pay for all of them :P
<nhaines> Pass cost?
<akk> pass cost? You mean the cost of the conference? Not all conferences are big expensive O'Reilly things.
<nhaines> That reminds me, I need to request time off for SCaLE10X.
<bkerensa> :D
<DarkwingDuck> garg
<nhaines> I've never had my work fight me about them.  Even my Ubuntu Community Week session I was able to just take an early lunch.
<bkerensa> Well like I know on of the WA loco people has hit like a few cons this year even out of country
<bkerensa> that gets spendy
<sn9> i have not gone to OR or WA for a con. much cheaper that way.
<nhaines> I really wanted to apply for sponsorship for UDS this time around.  :(
<bkerensa> sn9: OSCON is for the win...
<akk> I can only afford to go to far-away conferences if I'm speaking and getting expenses paid.
<akk> Some people have employers that pay.
<sn9> the only time i went to oscon was when it was in CA
<pleia2> the only expensive conference I've been to was the open source business conference, and I got in free by volunteering at the local user groups table
<akk> That was so lovely, having OSCON in SJ. Wish they'd do that again
<akk> but I guess people whined about not liking SJ as much as Portland.
<nhaines> I always get into SCaLE for free.  Used to be for the Ubuntu booth, but now it's for Ubucon and/or speaking.  :D
<pleia2> mostly I get sponsorships, when I went to Fosscon they paid for part of my hotel and we used B1G1 airline tickets my fiance gets from his credit card to get there, so total trip to philly was under $1000 incl meals
<nhaines> Oh right... I forgot about credit card points!  :D
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> akk: No con should be in SJ.... horrible venue which is why O'Reilly didnt do it their again :D
<akk> bkerensa: What's wrong with it?
<akk> hmph!
<nhaines> My last vacation was minus almost $150 because of that... I should look into that again.
<bkerensa> akk: Attendance was low and the facilities are far more expensive then Portland
<akk> I need to get a credit card that does cash back. Mine is lame.
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Cali should roadtrip to OSCON next year
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> oscon is far too expensive for me
<nhaines> I finally got offered an honorarium for speaking this year.  :D
<akk> Attendance was low? Didn't know that, seemed as busy as most OSCONs.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Even if you got a free pass?
<pleia2> and limited value career-wise, so I'd need to take vacation time for it (LISA and Ubuntu Dev Summits are ok)
<nhaines> I'd love to have that more often, but I'd also gladly speak anywhere in the world just for travel and board accomodation.
<pleia2> bkerensa: time off of work, plus travel and hotel makes it too expensive even if I could get in free
<nhaines> (let the conferences in the tropics take note)
<akk> Yeah, the travel and time off is expensive.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Make MarkDude take you next year :) he also has some friends up here who let them couchsurf
<nhaines> Yeah, I couldn't afford the time off to go to UDS at this time of year, even if I were sponsored.
<pleia2> bkerensa: oh, next year is totally impossible, I am already taking too much vacation time
<bkerensa> pleia2: If not we can setup a cot behind the booth?
<bkerensa> pleia2: oh
<bkerensa> speak of the devil
<bkerensa> :D
 * pleia2 is not sure how she'll make 4 weeks of vacation happen with 2 weeks given...
<pleia2> might have to take some unpaid time off for my honeymoon
<pleia2> maybe convince my boss that 5 years == 3 weeks of vacation time per year :)
<pleia2> that at least gets me close
<nhaines> pleia2: claim bereavement leave!
<nhaines> pleia2: because eating ramen on your honeymoon would make you very sad.
<pleia2> nhaines: mourning my singleness?
<pleia2> oh, hehe
<pleia2> fortunately we cashed in some goog stock before the market took a nose dive, so we should be ok as far as wedding and honeymoon expenses themselves
<bkerensa> pleia2: My lady got a $2 an hour raise the other day.... now she just needs to rack up more vacation time then its airbnb time :D
<pleia2> airbnb?
<bkerensa> yeah
<nhaines> yay
 * bkerensa cashed his GOOG shares in way to early in 2005
<bkerensa> :(
<pleia2> my fiance works there, so we get more each year
<nhaines> I need to get into the market during a huge crash.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Oh cool... I got mine during IPO
<bkerensa> pleia2: Very small amount 10 shares
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> oh wow, goog is at 505
<pleia2> we sold last month at 610 (high was about 620)
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> I got like 209 or something per share
<bkerensa> ETF is for the win though... no more stocks
<pleia2> we did a stock game in high school, early 1999
<pleia2> I liked computers so I invested in all kinds of tech stocks, including yahoo, I made a virtual killing :)
<pleia2> yahoo split twice during the class, it was crazy
<akk> heh, funny!
<rww> I did Yahoo during my stocks game in high school (in 2005 :P) and made a bunch off it too
<rww> well, "made"
<pleia2> after looking at my portfolio the teacher had to explain to us that the tech boom was "not normal" :)
<akk> My mom's in an investment club, and they held microsoft for years while she constantly tried to talk them into dropping it, but some of them just loved it.
<pleia2> "you won't actually make 1000% back in normal times
<akk> She finally got them to drop it, but it lost a lot during the time they resisted.
<pleia2> I can imagine
<pleia2> MS kinda failed at innovation in the 00s
<akk> And in earlier decades too :) but usually they managed to buy other companies to make up the difference.
<nhaines> I should probably pretend to invest in stocks while I don't have money so I know how to invest once I do.
<pleia2> there are lots of nifty sites and stuff for tracking it, it's fun :)
<akk> Probably more fun as a game than when you have real money invested. :)
<nhaines> haha, probably true!
<pleia2> hehe, yeah
<akk> With actual money, mostly it's just depressing unless you're in a bubble.
<pleia2> unless you're winning! ;)
<rww> I was on a site for pretending to invest in Bitcoin for a while. I can confirm that was less annoying than reality :P
<nhaines> ING keeps harrassing me about a ShareBuilder account.
<nhaines> I should've gotten in on the Bitcoin bubble when I first thought about it.
<jyo> nhaines: You mean soon-to-be Capital One? :P
<nhaines> Because at 33 USD / bitcoin I would totally have sold.
<nhaines> jyo: not listening.  :P
<bkerensa> nhaines: I think one could easily have identical ubuntu shirts printed for cheaper than Canonical sells unsure why price is so high
<rww> because England
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> things are more expensive there in general
<bkerensa> I thought those looters might have looted my shirt
<bkerensa> :D
<rww> pleia2: yup. plus shipping (assuming they still ship worldwide from Europe)
<pleia2> yeah, shipping is killer
<bkerensa> Well the shirts dont even come from Canonical
<bkerensa> atleast mine didnt
<pleia2> they use a vendor, but it still ships out of england
<bkerensa> it came from the UK but came from some promo company that I guess Canonical lets handle the stuff
<nhaines> bkerensa: they come from a third-party fulfillment company and also they make money off of them.
<pleia2> they had a US vendor for about a year, but eventually shut it down (probably wasn't getting enough business)
<bkerensa> =o
<nhaines> $16 for a t-shirt and $26 for a polo shirt isn't really expensive IMO.
<bkerensa> well Jono had the shirt sent to me as a thanks which was nice of him :D
<bkerensa> nhaines: Not expensive for a consumer price but for a wholesale it is
<nhaines> bkerensa: they don't sell wholesale.
<bkerensa> nhaines: I was thinking it would be cheaper for a loco to print their own in the long run
<nhaines> bkerensa: you said you were unsure why Canonical's retail store prices were so high.
<pleia2> bkerensa: you have to be careful though, canonical owns the trademark so you can't just go printing plain ubuntu shirts
<pleia2> they tend to look the other way with loco and event specific ones
<jyo> Did I miss the boat on the last ubuntu-us-ca t-shirt order?
<rww> haha, LeechBlock is awesome. It's stopped me from going to reddit about 20 times already today :P
<pleia2> jyo: we haven't found a new vendor yet
<bkerensa> pleia2: True
<jyo> Ah.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Well the person who responded to trademark@ubuntu.com said if its not commercial then its good to go
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, if you're just giving them away it's cool
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> they are not for sale
<bkerensa> just for people who attend stuff
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> still, if you did some massive online giveaway they might get annoyed :)
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I dont see that happening
<bkerensa> too expensive
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> break over, back to work
<nhaines> yay
<philipballew> hey! rww, whats up! you got 2 seconds?
<rww> philipballew: sure
<philipballew> hey! I was curious, as you seemd to know about feeds of blogs or just you showed me what I was doing wrong last night. why my name on http://planet.ubuntu.com/ is not linkable
 * philipballew actually bloged but it wasn't there when i wwoke up. 
<philipballew> if you dont know its cool
<rww> Planet claims "408: request timeout", but I have no idea why it's doing that. I'll look into it in a few minutes.
<philipballew> oh, its no problem. but do whatever you want. if you understand it better and wanna then thanks :)
<rww> (the #ubuntu bots started nagging right after you asked)
<philipballew> for what channel?
<rww> umm, #ubuntu
<rww> anyways, sorted. I'll go look more in-depth now.
<philipballew> sweet!
<nhaines> I think it might be related to the https link.
<rww> I thought that too, but there are other https:// sites on there that work. Worth a try, though.
<rww> Also, on the instructions on PlanetUbuntu that you didn't read:
<rww> "WordPress.com users: RSS2 feeds have a small problem and atom feeds seem to change time stamp on update, so you need to add ?mrss=off to the end of the RSS2 feed. Example http://blog.site.com/category/ubuntu/feed/?mrss=off"
<nhaines> No other wordpress https:// links that I can see, and Firefox tells me it's not encrypted anyway.
<philipballew> I did read rww
<rww> philipballew: given that you're using Wordpress.com and not using the right URL... :P
<nhaines> rww: maybe he means he was trying to break Planet.  :P
<philipballew> i can accsess my link i pasted from my browser :)
<rww> philipballew: and?
<philipballew> and therefor if i can access my link the server running plannet can to?
<rww> but yeah, I'd change it to http://philipballew.wordpress.com/feed/?mrss=off and see if that helps
<rww> philipballew: PlanetUbuntu is stupid, I wouldn't assume that
<philipballew> haha. alright. ill see what that does. what does mrss mean anyway. the instructions were odd
<nhaines> philipballew: it works around a bug in Wordpress feeds that break Planet.
<rww> I really need to get around to Wordpressifying my website. Maybe I will do that today.
<nhaines> Specifically the way Media RSS feeds work (or don't).
<nhaines> I need to Djangoize mine.
<nhaines> But it's not happening today.  :P
<rww> nerd!
<philipballew> https is much netter then http
<nhaines> philipballew: under what circumstances?
<rww> https versus http is completely immaterial for the current scenario.
<rww> If anything, it's a waste of CPU time
<nhaines> rww: that's what I was thinking.
<nhaines> Of course, Wordpress seems to be lying about offering SSL-encrypted content via HTTPS RSS feeds, so maybe not.  :)
<nhaines> On the other hand, that seems to be breaking Planet.
<philipballew> nhaines, its much more secure for any browsing you do. rww the cpu power is worth it for the security i get
<rww> That would be relevant at all if anyone cared about people seeing that they go to your blog.
<nhaines> And only if they cared about people seeing the specific page the go to on your blog.
<rww> This is also the reason I don't have HTTPS on my webserver :)
<philipballew> you never know who is watching :)
<nhaines> rww: mine's because I have to pay extra for the certificate and IP address.  :)
<nhaines> philipballew: even if someone were watching between Planet Ubuntu and your blog, it wouldn't matter.
<rww> nhaines: I use Linode, so the latter's already covered.
<nhaines> rww: Ah, nice.  :)
<philipballew> i have https everywhere installed in firefox
<philipballew> yeah, i just like to take protection for everything
<nhaines> It's fine to misuse HTTPS on your own system but it's not always appropriate for intraserver communication.
<pleia2> yeah, it's actually wordpress.com whose CPU you're using, not so much your own
<nhaines> Wordpress and the Planet Ubuntu backend, too.
<pleia2> yeah
<regularjo> Just wanted to say that Brasero works fine now for copying cds. thanks.
<bkerensa> wow stock market is tanking
<rww> again? lawd.
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> =o
<rww> I continue to be glad I never bought stock.
 * rww thinks Google Finance should change their favicon from an upwards-trending graph to a downwards-trending one
<DarkwingDuck> Just flip the graphic 180*
<DarkwingDuck> jledbetter: Thanks for the heads up
<jledbetter> DarkwingDuck: My pleasure :)
<DarkwingDuck> XD Even if it is on site... I have family in the San Fran area.
<bkerensa> HP killed WebOS
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> code camp?
<jledbetter> DarkwingDuck: Oh, good :) And, SF area rocks, and whatnot. Not biased or anything ;)
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: a Mozilla job.
<pleia2> ah ok :)
<jledbetter> code camp!
<pleia2> they're hiring sysadmins, but they're a redhat/centos shop :(
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Tech Writer :D
<DarkwingDuck> Also a couple of community jobs.
<DarkwingDuck> Speaking of... Anyone seen Jono?
<pleia2> not much lately
<DarkwingDuck> Bugger.
<rww> pleia2: does Wordpress have a changelog or something with a list of fixed CVEs? I'm trying to figure out how exactly out of date Debian/Ubuntu's packages of it are.
<pleia2> rww: checking
<DarkwingDuck> rww: Natty?
<philipballew> i emailed jono 4 weeks ago, has yet to respond
<DarkwingDuck> rww: Would this help at all? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wordpress&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<rww> DarkwingDuck: no, I already know about Ubuntu and Debian's side of things. I'm wondering about Wordpress's.
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<rww> philipballew: jono's email account is a black hole, from what I hear
<philipballew> he needs a secretary or something maybe rww
<pleia2> rww: argh, nothing simple (side note: I hate trac)
<rww> pleia2: okays, so there's not something I'm missing. I ended up hitting trac too :(
<DarkwingDuck> The SVN repository wouldn't help... would it?
<pleia2> not unless they check it in with the CVE number
<DarkwingDuck> Nope. :(
<rww> pleia2: hrm, maybe the CVE people have something useful
<pleia2> rww: http://codex.wordpress.org/CVEs but I suspect it's not kept up to date
<rww> nope, there are CVEs from 2011
<pleia2> and not all the vulns are published CVEs, they find and fix a lot internally
<rww> meh, screw it. I'll just use the .tar.gz
<pleia2> so striclty policy-wise, debian doesn't have to fix them but they may exist
<pleia2> for php webapps I pretty much don't trust packages that ship with distros, it's sad
<rww> yeah, I'm really lazy today and didn't want to go outside the package manager, but it seems like that isn't a sane idea
<pleia2> keeping it updated if you don't want to turn on an ftp server on your system is a pain, but I do it
<DarkwingDuck> rww: http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/search-results?query=wordpress&search_type=all&cves=on
<pleia2> upgrades tend to work well, and I do nightly sql backups on my systems anyway
<pleia2> I think there is a plugin that allows you to easily backup the database before upgrades too
<DarkwingDuck> rww: Not sure if that is 100% what you are looking for but, it seems to be up to date with CVEs
<pleia2> a changelog that lists $release fixed CVE-1, CVE-2, blah blah would be optimal
<bkerensa> Hmm
<bkerensa> I need to help @UbuntuUser out
<rww> PSA: Ubuntu Weekly News needs help finding articles and writing summaries and such on a regular basis. If you have a little bit of free time and want to pitch in, #ubuntu-news has all the details :)
<jledbetter> rww: I did my first summary writing of a few this weekend. Not bad at all!
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> pleia2: Can I PM?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah
<rww> pleia2: if you don't go the FTPd route, do you have to do the whole "untar new tarball, delete some directories, copy over things from tarball unpack", thing, or is there a third way?
<pleia2> rww: no third way
<rww> pleia2: fun. Does the FTPd need to be world-accessible, or just localhost-accessible?
<pleia2> rww: just localhost, so it's not so bad
<pleia2> I am offended by the idea of running an ftp daemon at all ;)
 * pleia2 being difficult
<rww> yeah, I'm gonna not do that for now and see how it goes
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone have a sample Community resume?
<jyo> rww: You could just wget latest.tar.gz from a shell.
<rww> jyo: yes, I know
<rww> oh wow. from the top of a Wordpress documentation site page: "Please, do not edit this Codex Page with the settings for your own server as you are giving the world access to your website's MySQL password, and will not make your install work. Thanks."
<rww> People are silly :(
<jyo> Don't use the example security keys for config.php, rww. :P
<pleia2> rww: lol, wow :)
<pleia2> rww: prolly the BART webdevs doing that
<rww> pleia2: LOL
<nhaines> rww: bwahaha  :)
<rww> oh, nice. none of Wordpress's files are named the same as my existing site's, so I can throw them in the same directory and transition things over instead of breaking things immediately.
<pleia2> not_breaking_things++
<rww> haha, pleia2's on my Wordpress dashboard :P
<jyo> Don't forget to enable the Hello Dolly plugin!
<pleia2> rww: incoming link?
<rww> pleia2: yup
<pleia2> :)
<rww> MArkDude: You wouldn't happen to have that hackergotchi you made me a while back, would you?
<MArkDude> I doo
<MArkDude> It is a broken Ubuntu install
 * MArkDude is redoing his drive and only keeping 2 Fedora, 1 ubuntu , and one Win7 install
<MArkDude> It is on the Ubuntu I need to kill- I have 50G of media on there- so it is taking a  while to backup
<rww> I need Windows 7 for school now, so I have everything apart from it in VirtualBox. Works rather well, but it's a mess from a software freedom POV.
<MArkDude> rww, I do have it tho- maybe next week- if not sooner
<rww> MArkDude: okays, thanks :)
<MArkDude> np
<bkerensa> win7?
<bkerensa> waaah?
<bkerensa> =o
<rww> iknorite
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You need to ditch the zero (fedora) and get right with the hero (Ubuntu)
<bkerensa> :D
<rww> Be nice, Fedora is a perfectly good distro. But you should switch to Debian anyway.
<MArkDude> Sure, once Ubuntu starts paying form my travel expenses, and droppiing $ for release parties.
<rww> Fedora pays for travel expenses? Screw this, I'm hopping over to RPM :D
<MArkDude> Ubuntu is great for FOSS in general
<MArkDude> Fedora makes you feel like one of the Ney York Yankeess
<MArkDude> Or at least Darth Vader in those badass ships- sure its evil Empire- but they throw good parties
<jyo> RHEL are the Yankees and Fedora is their Triple-A affiliate?
<MArkDude> Sure
<bkerensa> MarkDude: See how long that lasts
<MArkDude> We still get access to orbiting laser satelite, even if we are AA afiliate
<rww> It's doing pretty well so far, though I had a lot of reservations about Fedora's corporate tie in the past.
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Yet they shut down free blogs for project members :P
<MArkDude> They always screw up
<MArkDude> and will continue to do so
<bkerensa> After redhats ceo's recent statement I'm certain a shakeup will come
<bkerensa> :D
<MArkDude> But will always admit mistakes and move on
<rww> As long as they don't mandate a silly UI on Fedora that no other distro is using because the CEO has delusions of design competence... ;)
<MArkDude> lol
<MArkDude> Stay tuned for local developements
<nhaines> rww: it's called GNOME Shell.
<rww> nhaines: "that no other distro is using"
<nhaines> rww: maybe OpenSuSE uses it now?
<philipballew> they do
<rww> nhaines: also, Fedora/RedHat work upstream. Ubuntu/Canonical didn't for Unity, and neither making your own upstream nor failing miserably at talking to GNOME properly count.
<nhaines> Unity *is* an upstream project.  :P
<rww> Ayatana is ridiculous and I laugh at people that bring it up :P
<MArkDude> Talking to Gnome= the sound of one hand clapping, imho
<rww> MArkDude: How's Fedora's KDE spin? any experience with it?
<nhaines> As far as GNOME is concerned, I think the change from GNOME Shell as pictured in, say, the Official Ubuntu Book for 10.04 LTS and GNOME Shell a month after Unity was announced pretty much speaks for itself.
<nhaines> Also Ayatana gave me indicator menus and actionless message notifications and for that I will be forever grateful.
 * rww bzr commits, waits to see if he breaks Planet
<philipballew> dont be like me rww :)
<rww> philipballew: I've seen worse, don't worry. People spamming 10 or so articles to Planet when they first add their blog is /fun/
<rww> followed by them editing the most recent post to apologize, which then makes /another/ article on Planet
 * philipballew should make 100 posts on wp all set to release at the same time
 * MArkDude is trying KDE spin soon
<MArkDude> part of the reason I am making room on computer
<MArkDude> Gnome is not quite the Anti-christ that Linus suggests
<MArkDude> It does leave some room for improvements
<MArkDude> I am being drawn to kde in general
<MArkDude> My Ubuntu install will be kubuntu
<philipballew> MArkDude, do you see gnome as better several release cycles later so its usable by your traditional linux user?
<MArkDude> Well maybe
<MArkDude> I give it 75% likely it can do that
<MArkDude> Fedora needs to step up and CORRECT flaws in it
<MArkDude> and make it more usuable
<MArkDude> they are having internal debate over WHO Fedora is designed for
<MArkDude> depends on who wins that pissing contest
<akk> The age-old UI debate.
<pleia2> fwiw, canonical did try to work with gnome on the shell, it just went badly, so it was "ok, we'll create a new project" (and yes, unity is upstream, mark confirmed and we consider it as such during membership meetings)
<nhaines> Come back to me, come back to me, because my land is best.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-19
<crashsystems1> The street is blocked off? So no meetup in mountain view then?
<pleia2> crashsystems1: according to the mailing list they are rescheduling it due to the street fair (which I assume is what caused the street closure?)
<pleia2> and nothing in the loco directory for tonight
<crashsystems1> :/
<akk> I assumed it wasn't on since I hadn't seen any followup. It's certainly hard to get around, or park, during those street fairs.
<regularjo> When I reconnect, I didn't see the entry "regularjo has jointed etc" Am I here
<akk> It doesn't show that to you, just to everyone else.
<regularjo> ok
<pleia2> updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Picnix20 - other stuff we need? I went through the notes from last year
 * pleia2 heads out to dinner for real now
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, how goes it :)
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: it goes
<philipballew> no worries. :)
<DarkwingDuck> Working with my server ATM
<DarkwingDuck> trying to get a local oneiric repository.
<philipballew> how hard is that? ive never done that
<DarkwingDuck> Dunno. My server is being a PITA
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<philipballew> how so is it?
<DarkwingDuck> Maverick will work. Natty and Oneiric will not load at all.
<DarkwingDuck> It gets to GRUB then, Blank
<DarkwingDuck> on oneiric
<rww> So how do I get myself added to this Ubuntu California planet thing?
<DarkwingDuck> On Natty it errors out with noaveu (sp?)
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, even recovery mode?
<philipballew> odd
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> Lets see how Oneiric handles recovery
<DarkwingDuck> GARRRG
<rww> I take it that means "badly"
<rww> or "zombies interrupted the experiment"
<rww> or "I got distracted and started reading the 'sounder' archive and now I am unable to form sentences"
<grantbow> lol
<DarkwingDuck> No, it failed the first time, worked going into recovery the second time.
<DarkwingDuck> running dpkg
 * DarkwingDuck wonders
<DarkwingDuck> curses
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, this is effing wierd.
<DarkwingDuck> *Weird
<philipballew> would a different version of grub be to blame?
<DarkwingDuck> Get this...
<DarkwingDuck> I let it boot it wont load.
<DarkwingDuck> If I boot into recovery, then tell it to resume normal booting it works.
<philipballew> ive seen that problem before
<philipballew> i booted into resume normal boot then updated my machine then it was fine
<philipballew> bkerensa, i liked your answer on http://askubuntu.com/questions/56963/what-are-the-ethics-of-having-a-company-sponsor-a-loco-team-event
<bkerensa> yeah?
<bkerensa> philipballew: Well its how I feel
<DarkwingDuck> Got an error now...
<philipballew> what error DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> /lib/udev/input_id errors.
<philipballew> seems odd myself
<philipballew> this is ubuntu server?
<philipballew> i think you said that before
<philipballew> bkerensa, and it seems like a good thought out answer. really respectful to
<DarkwingDuck> yup
<philipballew> did the server channel help at all?
<DarkwingDuck> Not at this hour.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm hitting the sack then i'll work on it tomorrow.
<philipballew> good luck!
<DarkwingDuck> Apparently someone is going to send me a Droid DX2 to se if I can hack the bootloader.
<philipballew> wow. what are you gonnna do when you hack it?
<DarkwingDuck> custom kernels, ROMs and ASOP Android
<DarkwingDuck> Prolly overclock it
<philipballew> nice!
<philipballew> i need to buy an android sometime
<DarkwingDuck> Getting a Charge next week.
<philipballew> for?
<DarkwingDuck> 10 bucks
<DarkwingDuck> Droid Charge
<philipballew> why?
<DarkwingDuck> Because I know a guy who works for Samsung
<aaditya> Wiki is not allowing me to login. :'(
<pleia2> :(
<pleia2> getting an error, or just slow?
<aaditya> slow enough to timeout.
<aaditya> Ohey, it went through after about 50 seconds of waiting.
<pleia2> yeah, it does that sometimes
<rww> pleia2: oh, hey, you're still awake. How do I add myself to Planet Ubuntu California?
<pleia2> rww: jtatum put the config in bzr, lemme see...
<pleia2> ok, so you can grab https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california-website/ubuntu-california-website/planet-configuration and do an MP with your change, or just tell me your rss feed and name and I'll pop it in :)
<rww> I haven't done an MP in a while, I'll go do that to make sure I still remember how.
<pleia2> it's easy, and just assign it to lyz as reviewer or whatever
<pleia2> (I forget the exact term)
<pleia2> now I just need to figure out where to do the pull
<pleia2> there we go
<rww> okay, I think I did that right
<pleia2> slow lp
 * pleia2 frowns at launchpad
<philipballew> why pleia2?
<pleia2> I fail at bzr
<pleia2> or it's just being slow
<philipballew> maybe your internet is slow? bzr has always confused me. seems like an odd system. launchpad as a whole is kinda odd
<pleia2> nah, it's just taking time for changes to show up in the web interface
<pleia2> in general bzr is not all that odd for a revision control system
<philipballew> did ubuntu design it or was is used before?
 * philipballew only used it with launchpad himself
<pleia2> canonical built launchpad
<philipballew> Its true. for a while it was even closed source
<pleia2> rww: ran venus manually, your blog shows up in the list now :)
<pleia2> the europeans are waking up, sleepiestime now
<rww> pleia2: thanks :)
<rww> pleia2: alrighty, I queued a post up for the Planets. If planet.ubuntu and planet.ubuntu-california catch on fire on Sunday, you know who to blame :)
<seidos> morn
<bkerensa> morn
<jledbetter> good morning seidos
<bsmartt`> goodmorning everyone! First timer here, I've recently begun learning how to join the bugsquad, and I am also interested in getting involved in the CA loco.  I see there is a picnic in sunnyvale August 18th which I look forward to attending.  Can someone tell me a little more about getting involved?
<pleia2> welcome bsmartt`
<bsmartt`> thanks pleia2 :-)
<pleia2> the picnic in sunnyvale is august 27th
<pleia2> are you subscribed to our mailing list?
<bsmartt`> Ok, so the meeting in the motd is something different?
<akk> Most planning happens here on the channel, and a little on the mailing list.
<pleia2> hanging out here and being on the mailing list are your best ways to stay informed so you can help with projects and events as they come along
<pleia2> bsmartt`: where?
<akk> bsmartt`: Meetings happen here on the channel.
<pleia2> (if we have the date wrong somewhere we should fix it, the 18th was yesterday)
<bsmartt`> the message of the day? maybe thats not the right thing to call it.  it's in the channel title
<bsmartt`> Topic is "Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, August 28th, 7:00pm PDT
<akk> In the topic it says Sun Aug 28
<pleia2> ah, the picnic is on the 27th, our next meeting here is on the 28th
<pleia2> picnic details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Picnix20
<bsmartt`> great, I'll see you guys there!
<pleia2> cool :)
<pleia2> the wiki page has a list of things we still need, if you're able to add to that list or think of other things you can bring please do
<bsmartt`> I'll try to bring something, I'll see if I can find orange table cloths :-)
<pleia2> last time we just got them at a dollar store
<pleia2> they only lasted for a couple events though, we end up taping them down so they don't blow away and they don't often survive the tape removal process :)
<bsmartt`> cool I need to stop by dollar tree anyway, I'll see if I can find some there.
<akk> They looked very festive, though -- the Ubuntu table was by far the best-looking table there. :)
<bsmartt`> great, I RSVPed for picnix.  I'll confirm in here when I get the orange tablecloths so you can scratch it off your list.
<pleia2> bsmartt`: is there any way you could get to the picnic a little early, say 10:30? tablecloths are a prerequisite for setting up the whole table so the tablecloth person has to be there first :)
<bsmartt`> I plan to be there at 10:00am to help in whatever way possible setting up.  As well as cleanup.
<pleia2> great!
<bsmartt`> :)
 * pleia2 has to drag her fiance and a visiting friend out of bed that morning, 10:30AM is hard
<pleia2> we managed to do it last year though
<bsmartt`> Why, I would imagine everyone is enthusiastic about waking up early on saturday to help set up a linux picnic. ;) </sarcasm>
<rww> I wish I could go this year. It was fun last time I went :)
<grantbow> bsmartt: thanks for showing up early. We know we need some help registering people during the initial rush.
<akk> Me too -- it's a great event, and I wish I didn't have to be out of town.
<jtatum> pleia2: might want to make sure the one in bzr matches the one on the server before merging rww's changes :)
<pleia2> jtatum: I did the MP on the server, everything is the same
<jtatum> ok good deal
<nhaines> Morning, jono!
<yantrashilpi> morning all.
<grantbow> morning
<yantrashilpi> how's it going grantbow?
<rww> ugh, Windows is annoying me again. Maybe I should get rid of it and use lab computers for coursework
<pleia2> +1
<philipballew> what do you gotta do on windows? rww
<rww> philipballew: I haven't started yet, so iono, but I got a strong impression that they expected people to be using Windows (except for the UNIX class I'm taking, obviously)
<rww> (well, they call it UNIX. I'm betting money it's Linux :)
<jyo> Might be some ancient Sun server.
<sn9> watch it be HP-UX
<philipballew> a friend here bought a hp-ux laptop the other day for 10 bucks. its in this really nice rugid case sn9
<sn9> linux it
<philipballew> any distro recommendations?
<rww> "really nice rugged case" here means "it's so heavy I can't pick it up so it can't be dropped"
<rww> philipballew: Debian
<sn9> gentoo and debian are the only ones with installers afaik
<philipballew> debian is somewhat more stable then gentoo usually
<rww> (you want either the hppa or ia64 ports, depending on what processor's in it)
<rww> (and if it's hppa, that port didn't make squeeze)
<sn9> :(
<sn9> gentoo is the only hppa distro now? :(
<philipballew> rww, his plan is to get x running and take it to class with him. figures the reaction will be worth it in his opinion. hp-ux seems like it was a good system
<philipballew> sn9, everything seems to be coming down to just a few these days. :(
<akk> I didn't know there ever were laptops with HP-UX.
<sn9> nor did i
<philipballew> it was at the good will for 10 bucks.
<rww> allegedly OpenBSD and NetBSD are ported to it too
<philipballew> uname - whatever letter it is said hp-ux
<rww> and NEXTSTEP, but... NEXTSTEP.
<akk> that's pretty cool, philipballew
<philipballew> there is a hp plant near me. i figure that is where it came from akgraner`
<philipballew> akk
<philipballew> stupid x-chat!
<philipballew> whats nextstep rww
<rww> philipballew: a closed-source operating system from the '90s
<philipballew> i get the feeling it didnt last
<nhaines> Well, there's still OS X.
<philipballew> osx is darwin though nhaines
<akk> It took some of its UI and other code from nextstep.
<akk> Though the UI ended up looking very different.
<philipballew> ahh, damn apple
<akk> Next was Steve Jobs' company.
<akk> He brought a lot of Next people along when Apple took him back.
<philipballew> akk, do you see apple as being on the rise still or on the decline?
<akk> That's what he was doing while he wasn't at Apple.
<philipballew> they've stoped pushing the ipod as strongly and thats what got them out there.
<philipballew> akk, he also did pixar
<akk> Rising now, but I think it will plummet when Jobs' health forces him to retire. And then after that, I have no prediction on whether it will recover or not.
<akk> d thinks it will, I'm less convinced.
<philipballew> at the college i go to macs are like 40 percent of laptops
<rww> at open source conventions, macs are like 60 percent of laptops
<rww> i find it mildly amusing
<philipballew> rww, wonder if they're duel booting?
<philipballew> what do you run?
<rww> which distro, you mean?
<jyo> I'm in the old NexT plant right now.
<rww> Debian, unless I get bored and put Ubuntu or Fedora or Arch or HaikuOS, or...
<philipballew> nice! i have ubuntu now, but also debian. I ment laptop rww though
<rww> oh. I have a Dell Mini 10v, it works for when I need something portable
<rww> not a huge fan of laptops, they don't last long enough
<philipballew> nice. im thinking i need to look onto a netbook.
 * philipballew wonders if their designed to not last long
<akk> Agreed, rww, there are a huge number of macs at opensource confs. Though fewer than there used to be.
<rww> I get the impression most mass-produced computers don't last long these days. It's a bit harder to build your own laptop than your own desktop, though ;)
<akk> More people are actually using linux laptops now.
<rww> netbook is cheaper than laptop => I don't care as much when it inevitably breaks
<philipballew> zareason is nice
<akk> netbooks are great but intel's silly prohibitions on resolution for atom-based machines makes them not useful to me.
<rww> yeah, 1024x600 takes some getting used to
<akk> Wish they'd drop that and let people build intel-based 1366x768 netbooks.
<philipballew> what exactly does intel do thats bad?
<akk> zareason somehow gets around this but no one else does (and I can't deal with the keyboard on the zareason one).
<philipballew> i have a laptop with i5. it is okay. but the 15 inch screen is hard to take to class everyday
<rww> yeah, the other reason for the netbook is that I can take it places easier
<akk> 15" laptops are way too heavy for my taste -- they make me not want to carry it around very long.
<philipballew> i this summer rode my bike 5 miles a day with in strapped to my bike
<akk> I love my 11.1" but I don't think anybody makes that size any more.
<philipballew> the ubuntu pre installed asus's might be cool
<philipballew> but i usually go dell for laptops
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-20
<rww> Woot. Looks like my mom's 10.10 -> 11.04 upgrade went fine :)
<sn9> awesome
<regularjo> May I ask about the following instruction for installing my new samsung printer smart panel. The instructions are as follows: Smart Panel Application Install Guide]
<regularjo> 1. When the Administrator Login window appears, type in root in the Login field
<regularjo> and enter the system password.
<regularjo> 2. Download and extract the Smart Panel.
<regularjo> [root@localhost root]#tar xzf [Downloaded File Name(XXXX.tar.gz)]
<regularjo> 3. The Smart Panel will be extracted as ''cdroot'' folder in current path.
<regularjo> 4. Execute installation program.
<regularjo> [root@localhost root]#./cdroot/Linux/smartpanel/install.sh
<regularjo> 5. Smart Panel will be installed automatically and success message will be displayed in terminal.
<regularjo> 6. Smart Panel will be launced automatically after installation.
<regularjo> so from the desktop to type control x alt x f2 to get the the virtual terminal. Do I really type "root" next?
<aaditya> no regularjo, don't type root.
<aaditya> Why would you want to get to a virtual terminal?
<aaditya> If you want a terminal, just hit Ctrl+Alt+T.
<regularjo> Instead of "root" do I type in my user name which is regularjo? (I'll get to ctr-alt-t in a minute)
<aaditya> Why are you typing any of these?
<aaditya> I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish, regularjo.
<regularjo> I have just posted the instructions above which are the instructions for installing the smart panel for my new printer.
<aaditya> You don't need a virtual terminal to follow these instructions, if I understand correctly.
<aaditya> Please try starting a console by going to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<aaditya> and if you need root access in that terminal, type `sudo su`
<regularjo> ok
<regularjo> the result is this: root@Ubuntu:/home/regularjo#
<regularjo> Am I now ready for step 2?
<regularjo> I can't seem to select and copy test from this page. can that be done?
<aaditya> type `cd /tmp` to switch to the temporary directory before you proceed.
<regularjo> you mean in terminal?
<regularjo> it type it and the response was: bash: cd: tmp: No such file or directory
<regularjo> I want to go to step 2 which says: Download and extract the smart panel [root@localhost root]#tar xzf [Downloaded File Name(XXXX.tar.gz)] So..... I copied in "[root@localhost root]#tar xzf [Downloaded File Name(XXXX.tar.gz)] brackets xxxs and everything but I get the following response bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<regularjo> I assume I don't type the brackets. do I change root@localhost to regularjo@ubuntu becaause those are my user and computer names?
<regularjo> aaditya, would you chat with me a little longer about making entries in console?
<regularjo> aaditya, will you chat a little more about entering strings in console?
<regularjo> could anyone chat with me about typing commands or text in terminal? I want to install the smart panel for my printer but I don't understand the installation guide.
<akk> I don't know what the smart panel is, but I'm happy to help with general questions on typing commands.
<akk> Is the installation guide online?
<regularjo> Yes. It is at: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/SCX-4623F/XAA.  I want to install the smart panel driver for Linux
<akk> ah, the instructions are in the tarball (.tar.gz) you downloaded?
<regularjo> I haven't download anything yet. I couldn't understand step 1 which is: 1. When the Administrator Login window appears, type in root in the Login field
<regularjo> and enter the system password.
<akk> oh, dear ... ubuntu systems don't generally have a root password
<akk> so you're right not to understand that :)
<regularjo> when I open terminal on my machine, i see: regularjo@Ubuntu:~$
<akk> Wait, how do you see the instructions without downloading anything? that url has a page of links -- which one is the instructions you're reading?
<akk> I'm trying to figure out whether this Administrator Login window they're talking about is just logging in to the system in a shell, or a window in their app.
<akk> If they just want you to have a root shell, that's easy. But I can't tell that from just that single line.
<regularjo> It really isn't a link, it you click on the "link" it just expands to show you the steps
<akk> ah, I see
<akk> Okay, yes, they just want you to get a root shell, and they expressed it very unclearly.
<regularjo> Do you have any thinking on Step 1 so i can get to the point of attempting step 2, or can I skip the root business altogether?
<akk> You can skip step 1
<akk> then when you get to step 4 (execute the installation program), put sudo in front of it
<akk> sudo ./cdroot/Linux/smartpanel/install.sh
<akk> it'll ask for a password -- it just wants your normal login password
<regularjo> But now I'm stuck on step 2 which is: 2. Download and extract the Smart Panel.
<regularjo> [root@localhost root]#tar xzf [Downloaded File Name(XXXX.tar.gz)]
<akk> That's the little icon over at the right under "File" in the browser
<akk> you can right-click on it and "save link as" (or similar, depending on which browser you use)
<akk> then you'll have the .tar .gz file and you can run that tar command they give.
<regularjo> I'm sorry. I'm lost on step 2. From my machine, terminal mode, after regularjo@Ubuntu:~$ would I type:[root@localhost root]#tar xzf [Downloaded File Name(XXXX.tar.gz)]
<akk> No, that root@localhost thing is what they think your prompt is. Just type tar xzf filename.tar.gz
<akk> after you've downloaded the file
<akk> of corse filename.tar.gz is whatever the real downloaded filename was
<regularjo> How do I know what the "real download filename is? can I just create a name?
<akk> Have you downloaded the file yet? Maybe you should start with that.
<akk> That's really step 2, and extracting the tar is step 2.5.
<akk> When you download a file, the browser asks you where to save it
<akk> and what the filename will be
<akk> so make a note of that, because that's the filename you need to give to the tar command.
<regularjo> Can we go back to step 2 about downloading the file. what do I enter to do that?
<akk> do it in your browser
<akk> This is the first time you've downloaded a file from the web?
<akk> I mentioned earlier: you can right-click on it and "save link as" (or similar, depending on which browser you use)
<akk> it will ask you where to save
<regularjo> Oh, the little file icon on the right. O.K. it will be a minute or 2
<regularjo> O.k. I downloaded it to my Download director and its name is Smartpanel_1.10.tar.gz. So I opened terminal a typed Smartpane_1.10.tar.gz but the response is:tar (child): Smartpanel_1.10.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<regularjo> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<regularjo> tar: Child returned status 2
<regularjo> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<regularjo> I mean I typed Smartpanel_1.10.tar.gz and got the above error message
<regularjo> No. I just didn't see the icon that you directed me to. I don't it many many times in windows.
<akk> You're probably not in the directory where you downloaded Smartpanel_1.10.tar.gz. Where did you put it?
<regularjo> That is, I have download many files from the web.
<akk> It might be in your Downloads directory or somewhere like that.
<akk> When you open a terminal, you're in your home directory -- you can type ls (that's an ell, not a one, it's short for list) to see what files you have there.
<akk> You can use a normal file manager, whatever you're used to, to figure out where you downloaded that Smartpanel_1.10.tar.gz file.
<regularjo> Ok. I am in terminal as follows: regularjo@Ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ls
<regularjo> Smartpanel_1.10.tar.gz
<akk> Okay, so now you can type the tar command.
<akk> What was the tar command you typed before that gave the error?
<regularjo> O.k. From regularjo@Ubuntu:~/Downloads$ I type: #tar xzf Smartpanel_1.10.tar.gz and I didn't get any messages, so that means It worked. Yes?
<akk> You typed the # too?
<regularjo> Yes
<akk> Don't type #, that's a comment.
<regularjo> ok. I'll try again
<akk> Maybe add a v -- tar xzvf Smartpanel_1.10.tar.gz -- then you'll get lots of output
<akk> (v for verbose, it shows all the files it's extracting)
<regularjo> that is v space two dashes space tar xzvf ( why the v between the z and the f?
<akk> argh, no
<akk> type this command:
<akk>  tar xzvf Smartpanel_1.10.tar.gz
<akk> it's exactly like the other command except I added a v
<akk> that's why I said "add a v" and then, inside dashes, I gave the full new command
<regularjo> o.k.
<regularjo> I got tons of files estracting. What's next?
<regularjo> Step3. in the guide say: The Smart Panel will be extracted as ''cdroot'' folder in current path. Where is CD root? Or is it in the Downloads directory?
<akk> They give you a command to run. But remember I said before, you have to put sudo in front of it:
<akk> sudo ./cdroot/Linux/smartpanel/install.sh
<regularjo> I have a cdroot subdirectory in my download directory
<akk> That means you'll be running as root, so you're trusting them not to do anything harmful to your system.
<regularjo> I have a cdroot subdirectory in my download directory
<akk> (samsung should be trustworthy, one would think)
<regularjo> I type sudo ./cdroot/Linux/smartpanel/install.sh from three times: one from cdroot subdirectory, one from the Downloads directory and one from regularjo@Ubuntu, but each time it said: command not found
<akk> Run it from the download directory, the one where ls shows a cdroot subdirectory.
<regularjo> ok
<akk> If it doesn't work from there, ls cdroot and see if it has a Linux subdirectory
<akk> and if it does, ls cdroot/Linux and see if it has a smartpanel subdirectory
<akk> and if it does, ls cdroot/Linux/smartpanel
<akk> and see if there's an install.sh there
<akk> (or do the same thing in your favorite file manager, but that's how to explore directories from the shell)
<regularjo> O.k. it said it installed. and then I open applications and type "smart" and it showed that it was installed, but when I clicked on the icon it didn't open
<regularjo> akk. thank you for all your patience. that was the first time I installed a program with terminal. I don't know why it didn't open, but I have some confidence now that I didn't have before we started working this morning. thank you again.
<akk> Yay! Hope you get it running.
<regularjo> akk, I saved our session because it is relevant to any program I want to download in terminal
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-21
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: ping
<MarkDude> Hey there DarkwingDuck - how is the terror that flaps in the night?
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: Meh.
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: You happen to have a sample Community Manager resume?
<MarkDude> Everything has been rather hectic for me, I find myself chasing my art
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<MarkDude> Um, I am not sure about resume for CM
<DarkwingDuck> Or, any type of Community resime.
<MarkDude> I think it just works over drinks at conference
<DarkwingDuck> *Resume.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... But, when i'm trying to apply for a job at Mozilla for it...
<MarkDude> Prolly would be a good idea if I had an answer to this
<DarkwingDuck> I've been looking for Jono but, no luck yet.
<MarkDude> I know who would have the best answer
<MarkDude> Karsten Wade-
<DarkwingDuck> Why does that name sound familure?
<MarkDude> What jono does IS more ART, than CM- although he does lots of CM stuff
<DarkwingDuck> familiar
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: he's the redhat/fedora cm
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh
<rww> I wasn't aware that herding cats was an art now. I'll let my mom know.
<MarkDude> http://www.theopensourceway.org/
 * MarkDude 's point is more that Jono has more focus on community folks - Karsten has more devs, and that seems relevant to DarkwingDuck and his exceptional skill level
<MarkDude> Thats all rww :)
<MarkDude> And yes, ask my Grandma, it IS an art. SHe has 2 of them, that is enough
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck: for the last few days I have been pondering going to the dark side, and talking to one of the evil compaines
<DarkwingDuck> What one?
<DarkwingDuck> Google? Micro$oft?
<DarkwingDuck> Apple?
<pleia2> hehe "which one" :)
<MarkDude> Well they are only so evil
<MarkDude> MS and Orace
<MarkDude> oracle
<MarkDude> I heard you have to check your soul at the door
<rww> One of the things I've concluded over the last few years is that I enough enough cool people at Google, Microsoft, etc., that it doesn't make sense to call them evil :P
<MarkDude> I want to get a bit of this comic book done before I start working full time. I think I will put it to the side and forget it otherwise
<MarkDude> rww, yes.
<rww> I know someone who's hesitent to mention their employer in Linux-related rooms because of all the flak they'd get about it. it's a bit saddening.
<MarkDude> I mean I have submitted a talk called confessions of a ruinous compromiser
<MarkDude> Well Sara Ford used to wear a Sith lord shirt, at conferences with MS
<philipballew> I got a letter a month ago about an oricale internship next summer.
<DarkwingDuck> Nice
<MarkDude> I mena the headhunter from MS that came to the Puppet labs party was hella apologetic
<DarkwingDuck> I'm applying at Mozilla.
<philipballew> MarkDude, headhunter?
<philipballew> nice! DarkwingDuck
<MarkDude> I felt like it was ok, its not liek the dude was kidnapping people and making people work in a MS mine
<DarkwingDuck> There are 4 positions that I'm applying to. Already applied to one but, I have to finish my community resume for the other three.
<philipballew> i need to find a internship next summer. if anyone needs one. let me know :)
<MarkDude> He was just looking for folks for MS and some shadow MS stuff
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, what would you do at mozilla?
<MarkDude> philipballew: he would kick ass of course :)
<DarkwingDuck> There is a documentation job.
<MarkDude> as you would at where you intern
<DarkwingDuck> Technical Evangelist, Add-ons Community Manager and Community Engagement Coordinator
<philipballew> MarkDude, currently the only thing I have is working under a guy who maintains facebook servers. it might work out
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, gives hella good documentation
 * MarkDude was thinking of applying for job at HP, to see if they need help telling webOS people to go screw themselves. That whole thing was horrible news :(
<bkerensa> :P
<DarkwingDuck> I want one of those WebOS HP Touchpads
<DarkwingDuck> I just don't have the $$
<pleia2> the internet says they're pretty difficult to find anyway
<MarkDude> Well is webOS going to be around, I would like to think it will, but , hp wants away from consumer electronics
 * bkerensa might be getting a TouchPad... A HP guy I met at the MediaTemple Party at OSCON gave me the personal e-mail of the VP of WebOS Developer Relations and their Community Manager so *fingers crossed*
 * bkerensa likes WebOS just fine.... Especially with Preware and OptWare
 * rww still likes the Palm m505, isn't fazed by obsolescence ;)
<bkerensa> :D
<regularjo> when extracting a tarbal file using tar xzf, what does x mean, what does z mean, and what does f mean, if anything?
<regularjo> akk, I wanted to mention that I loaded our conversation yestertday on my kindle, read it several times, and when back and successively downloaded, extracted and installed the drivers.
<akk> cool, regularjo
<jdeslip> Somebody (and by somebody I mean MarkDude) should create a list of google-plus users from Ubuntu-California (or just Ubuntu devs/users) here: http://gpc.fm/
<jdeslip> Maybe Fedora too
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-13
<scientes> http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/716/716379/img.html
<darthrobot> Title: [拡大画像【ASCII.jp】]
<bkerensa> pleia2: Darkwing pinged and silence :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, same
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-14
<Darkwing> bkerensa, You still doing writing for OMG Ubuntu?
<Darkwing> bkerensa, pleia2, sorry about the pings and vanishing. :D
<Gareth> nhaines: ping
<raevol> Gareth as in garethgreenway, of scale?
<Gareth> raevol: thats me.
<raevol> whattap man, i'm @mickeylyle, i was at scale this past year and had a great time :)
<pleia2> the famous magazine cover model Gareth!
<raevol> fanceh
<Gareth> raevol: awesome. :) glad to hear it :)
<Gareth> pleia2: hah
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-15
<bkerensa> Darkwing: yes I still do
<bkerensa> philballew:  (916) 790-2494
<philballew> I assume I should call this?
<bkerensa> that is the question
<bkerensa> ;)
<philballew> Wonder who it is!
<bkerensa> philballew: Call me maybe
 * philballew enjoys that song as well
<philballew> Its the time once every year or so I use my google voice number
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> philballew: (619) 633-2652
<bkerensa> philballew: tropo.com
<bkerensa> philballew: way better than google voice :)
<philballew> I'd use my cell phone but I left my cell phone charger in my friends can after coming back up from sac. To hot to ride over.
<philballew> http://freebirds.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Freebirds World Burrito]
<philballew> Totally eating here for free for the next year
<bkerensa> philballew: u won?
<philballew> bkerensa, kinda
<philballew> I was one of the first 25 people to wait in line for the sac store tp open
<philballew> Waited 36 hours in line
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> what does kinda won mean?
<philballew> it means I was not the only winer. :)
<philballew> basically I have a lot of free time
<bkerensa> wow
<pleia2> after philballew explained he was going to do this at the Ubuntu Hour one of the guys there was like "so, sitting out in front of a burrito shop for days, what is it exactly that you do for a living?"
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> pleia2: Canonical's shipping references are way to easy
<bkerensa> -.0
<pleia2> hm?
<bkerensa> you can see ever package they sent worldwide via UPS
<bkerensa> they have a very simple Reference scheme
<pleia2> I don't recall
 * pleia2 computer break
<philballew> pleia2, I get free food for a living :)
<bkerensa> lol
<akk> I think I read about a social group that meets once a week to get free lunch from corporate cafeterias. :)
<akk> or maybe it was once a month, was a while ago
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2012/08/14/ubuntu-mx-request-for-help/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu-mx request for help « I am because we are]
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> the health check seems to have done some good ;p
<pleia2> bkerensa :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: also as a result Josee and other Latin American based LoCo's are reaching out to help :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: where are you man?
<bkerensa> I thought your were coming to PDX? :P
 * MarkDude is in *The Couv* right now
<pleia2> bkerensa: nice
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Why? Its grungy up there :P
<MarkDude> At my Dads
<bkerensa> Wanna come help me paint my office Ubuntu Orange tomorrow?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ahh
<MarkDude> Not really, maybe later this week?
<bkerensa> heh
 * bkerensa was joking
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I can do it
<MarkDude> I know
<pleia2> painting is only fun for the first 15 minutes
<bkerensa> only takes me like 45 mins to do a whole room
<bkerensa> pleia2: heh its never fun for me :D
<pleia2> it's fun to watch on tv
<bkerensa> heh
<MarkDude> Cleanup sucks. Its better when you have others to do that for you
<bkerensa> I was also working on my dryer over the weekend
<bkerensa> and my fiancee dropped screw driver in the lint catch
<bkerensa> >.<
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> hehe, oops
<bkerensa> I had to take the entire dryer apart
<MarkDude> Do you have a magnetic grabber?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> and I asked her to find a metal clothes hanger
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> no luck
<MarkDude> Actually- the metal nature of the dryer would inhibit that from working
<bkerensa> Stripped it down piece by piece
<bkerensa> got it out like two hours later
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Does your dad live far from Wally World?
 * MarkDude likes thinking of you dressed as the dude from Yankee workshop
 * bkerensa facepalms
<MarkDude> This old Ubuntu house or sumthin
<MarkDude> Every room has Ubuntu themes
<bkerensa> too bad you wont be in PDX next Thursday
<bkerensa> we are celebrating Debians 19th Bday
 * MarkDude flies out on Friday
<MarkDude> tell me more
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Actually our living room might be Fedora blue next year
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> or Xubuntu Blue even
<bkerensa> ;p
<MarkDude> Who is this Debian person?
<MarkDude> Have I met them ?
<MarkDude> Trolololo
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> Debian is pink! :D
 * MarkDude used to like painting victorian houses trim with teton blue
<bkerensa> MarkDude: you should move back to PDX :) the Ubuntu is strong here
 * MarkDude has ties to Bay Area
<pleia2> MarkDude doesn't really do Ubuntu events here ;)
<MarkDude> If I did not help caretake for my Gma- I WOULD live in Stumptown
<bkerensa> pleia2: :P If we gave out $100 bills at our release parties he might flip script ;p
<pleia2> lol
 * MarkDude did give a talk at SVLUG
<MarkDude> Had Ubuntu swag
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Move her up here :) tell her about the Voodoo Donuts
<MarkDude> as well as the UW fliers :)
<bkerensa> and beer
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Gma drank her share of beer in younger years
<pleia2> MarkDude: I thought that was a Fedora talk
<bkerensa> pleia2: MarkDude in reality was supportive of some Ubuntu stuff :P but he has gone closer to the dark side lately ;0
<bkerensa> he brought me a bunch of UW swag
<bkerensa> which I then got distributed to women
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> =/ our women stopped coming though
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> We used to have like 5-6 now 0
<bkerensa> This year is going to be a challenge.... I need to figure out how to get people even more fired up
<MarkDude> Geeknic
<MarkDude> People like food
<MarkDude> Women are a part of people
<bkerensa> It got shot down
<MarkDude> Executive order
<bkerensa> apparently there is a coders social both summer and winter
<bkerensa> so the local user groups basically said... NO YOU WILL NOT CREATE ANOTHER EVENT!
<bkerensa> =/
 * MarkDude can get a person from another Distro to vote for a Geeknic
<MarkDude> Well yes
<MarkDude> The splinter militant bikefreaks prolly caused that
<MarkDude> They wil also threaten to beat you up if they heard you were in a Starbucks
<MarkDude> We had 12 people at a pizza party.
<bkerensa> But I am putting a TED-like Open Source event together
<bkerensa> https://etherpad.mozilla.org/iJWAWp3jP2
<darthrobot> Title: [MoPad: iJWAWp3jP2]
<bkerensa> Got speakers from all the major companies :)
<bkerensa> and sponsors
<MarkDude> 8 can show up for a bbq- the idea being to get one to sorta join
<bkerensa> Ideally I hope to run my own unconf in the next year or two :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: you should get Fedora to pay for your vacation... errr I mean a trip to come give a talk about Fedora :)
<MarkDude> Ok
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> serious thought
<bkerensa> look at the list
<MarkDude> You can start it like that
<bkerensa> it will be a big event
<MarkDude> With a photoedited pic of me riding a freakbike- with glowsticks or sumthin
<MarkDude> Depends on when
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> It will be Fall or Winter
<bkerensa> we determined Summer would not have great attendance
<MarkDude> Oct is a big month for the Zombie Comic
<MarkDude> Summer is not a good time
<bkerensa> oh
<MarkDude> as long as weather is not too bad it will be fine other times
<MarkDude> FADNA will be in OCt also
<MarkDude> You have some good people in the area that could speak
<MarkDude> Is the etherpad public?
<MarkDude> To show to people- not social media or anything
<bkerensa> yeah its public
<MarkDude> Cool
<MarkDude> ted talk in a penguin suit
<bkerensa> We have Tedx here in Portland
<bkerensa> I guess its like Ted Light
<bkerensa> or Diet TED
<MarkDude> With 1/3 less good quotes?
<nhaines> Gareth: pong  :)
<Gareth> nhaines: UbuCon for SCALE 11?
<bkerensa> Gareth: UbuCon is good for the soul
<bkerensa> pleia2: This made my day "Awesome, we’d love to donate custom stickers to Ubuntu Oregon!"
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> or even this "I’ll apply a $100 credit for you :)"
<pleia2> bkerensa: cool
<bkerensa> :D yeah... totally cool :) just placed our order for 500 stickers
<pleia2> oh hey, did you drop that book in the mail? (wondering if I should be expecting it)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Saturday it will go out
<pleia2> cool, thanks :)
<pleia2> and send my thanks to your shipping department too
<pleia2> :P
<bkerensa> heh
 * bkerensa hates shipping and receiving :s
<bkerensa> the boxes is what bothers me
<bkerensa> so many to break down
<bkerensa> and the silly styrofoam peanuts which I cant throw out
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-16
<pleia2> bkerensa: thoughts on companies I can ask for global jam space down here?
<pleia2> (I need to get better connected :))
<bkerensa> pleia2: Cloudflare perhaps?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: do you happen to have a contact you can put me in touch with?
<bkerensa> I do
<pleia2> lyz@ubuntu.com, would be much appreciated :)
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> I only have his twitter :)
<bkerensa> but I just introduced you to their CEO
<bkerensa> their Community Manager's name is Damon
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> or that :)
<pleia2> thanks
<bkerensa> too bad your not in Texas
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I could get Oracle to sponsor you guys ;p
<bkerensa> >:)
<pleia2> except for the whole living Texas part :P
<philballew> Oracle has a giant office just outside sf San Mateo though?
<pleia2> https://twitter.com/eastdakota/status/236180758702727169
<pleia2> :)
<darthrobot> Title: [Twitter / eastdakota: @pleia2 @ubuntu_us_ca sure! ...]
<pleia2> wow, it would be nice if this worked out
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm sure its not a problem :) maybe they can even provide beer and food
<philballew> Hello Californians!
<akk> hiya philballew
<nUboon2age> Plans for Thursday Mountain View Ubuntu Hour?  Apparently there other plans my month since I didn't see you.  ;-) jledbetter, jtatum_
<pleia2> I don't think it's happening tonight
<nUboon2age> Okay that came out weird - voice to text
<jtatum_> next week, drew :)
<jtatum_> also, HI
<pleia2> oh good, I can actually come next week :)
<pleia2> (thursdays are always bad, except for next week!)
<jtatum_> that's great, lyz :) how exciting!
<jtatum_> always a pleasure to have you in Mountain View :)
<philballew> It is a nice city.
<philballew> Here in Auburn its great weather. Only  a high of 99 today. Not sure if I should be as happy as I am about this or not.
<pleia2> ew
<pleia2> that's not great :)
<pleia2> jtatum_: yeah, I miss you guys! :)
<nUboon2age> Hi, and thanks James.  I think I can invite some others. I wonder if anyone's up for helping a person who's quite nontechnical do an installation. I think she might be developmentally disabled.  If not at UH next Thursday then maybe at another time.
<philballew> beats the 110 weve been having
<nUboon2age> She's in SJ but might be able to come to MV
<jtatum_> might pose that question to the ML, drew. I will post up the notice shortly and you can reply to it
<nUboon2age> Oh rats, I just realized I've got our SCco Green Party meeting next Thursday
<nUboon2age> I'm guessing this week is a street fair in mv?
<jtatum_> nUboon2age: nah, I just got back from colorado and I'm tired :)
<nUboon2age> Ah, gotcha.  Well as above, darn it I'll miss you next week. Was last month at a different day?
<jtatum_> y--
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-17
<bkerensa> pleia2: so I guess there is going to be no push for Global Jams this time round?
<pleia2> bkerensa: not one led by the canonical community team
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I guess the Ubuntu Community Team will have to do it
 * bkerensa snickers
<pleia2> indeed :)
<pleia2> I had to nudge czajkowski this morning to announce it somewhere
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> thats sad
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I think everyone forgot about it except me :)
<bkerensa> yeah I saw a comment by someone from the "Canonical Community Team" that said they were working on more important things
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I was starting to write out my september schedule and was like "hey wait..."
<pleia2> so I looked up the wiki, saw it had been scheduled, then looked for announcement, couldn't find one!
<bkerensa> A good project for a jam would be to update the jam wiki :D
<bkerensa> I just made some tweaks
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> I think doc jam sounds good this time
 * bkerensa needs to run now its 101 degrees and im dying
<pleia2> I am doing an iso testing jam!
<pleia2> good luck
<nhaines> Gareth: I hope for Ubucon for SCALE12x but I will have to work with others again this year.
<Gareth> nhaines: hmm?
<nhaines> Not 12!  The next one! heh
<nhaines> Gareth: I'll need to find some helpers for Ubucon this year but I would like to see it return.  It's such a fun event.  :)
<Gareth> nhaines: Ahhh cool.  wondered why you were talking about 12 already :)
<nhaines> Gareth: one always needs goals right?  :)
<Gareth> yup :)
<MarkDude> This seems a bit odd, imho http://pctrends.freeforums.org/what-is-linux-regal-t62.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Home of Linux Regal & Royal • View topic - What is Linux Regal ?]
<pleia2> sfzoo is doing an evening event tonight: https://sfzoo.worldsecuresystems.com/BookingRetrieve.aspx?ID=123335
<darthrobot> Title: [Noc’tails at the San Francisco Zoo]
 * pleia2 going
 * pleia2 links this to Ubuntu somehow
<pleia2> they have koalas!
<raevol> anyone want to help me with a shell script?
<raevol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151707/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Pastebin]
<raevol> when i echo $g, if i had manually typed that command in, it would work. escaping the spaces like that works, but when i run it from the script like that, it doesn't see the space escaping
<raevol> or if anyone has a better way of writing a script that will print at PDF files in a directory, even if they have spaces in the names
<akk> Could you just call lpr from the loop where you're looping over files, rather than passing the whole list of args to one lpr command?
<raevol> when i did that, my printer would print the first file, and then give an error
<akk> Or maybe put single quotes around each file rather than escaping the spaces with backslashes.
<akk> But hmm, you certainly should be able to call lpr more than once.
<raevol> i think calling it that way sends all the files at once instead of queueing them
<raevol> single quotes doesn't seem to help, still looks for "Capping" as the first file :/ so weird
<raevol> i am sure that would work if i was typing it into the command line instead of calling it from a script
<akk> Personally when I get to the point where I'm bending over backwards trying to trick shells into doing strange string things, I usually give up and rewrite whatever it is in python. :)
<raevol> yea :/
<pleia2> raevol: run it with -x to see exactly what the script is doing? (I can't actually replicate this, the script works ok for me but I s/lpr/echo)
<akk> With echo it's hard to tell where the arguments actually separate.
<akk> Better than echo would be to pass it to a for loop that echos each arg on a separate line (or write a separate script that does that, and call it)
<akk> to show what the lpr command is really seeing
<pleia2> ah, true
<raevol> :S
<raevol> akk: i got it working :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/1153133/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Pastebin]
<akk> Wow, tricky!
<raevol> :D
<akk> If I were you I'd add some comments -- I know when I do something like that, if I come back more than 2 weeks later I have no clue what I did. :)
 * akk tends to add comments including a URL to where I found the solution as well as a description of what it does
<bkerensa> I think I might go down to  California in the fall
<bkerensa> >.< contemplating
<raevol> yea i need to comment it
<raevol> but the awesome thing is i can run it from a bat script in windows with plink
<raevol> so i just got myself happy immediate batch printing from any computer in the office...
<akk> yay
<bkerensa> pleia2: (415) 766-2115 <-- I made a script that checks BART arrival times :)
<pleia2> hehe
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-18
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/shawnclover/6778873356/in/photostream/
<darthrobot> Title: [Inside the Old Fleishhacker Pool House | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<pleia2> bkerensa: thanks again for putting me in touch with CloudFlare :) this is looking good!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-19
<bkerensa> pleia2: ahh really? it would be cool if you guys got the venue
<pleia2> bkerensa: they have the date available, I sent off the details last night so we'll see if it'll work out :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: :P did u tell them you will requiree artisan pizza and a keg? :D
<pleia2> hah, no, I need a projector and the ability to eat in the space we're using (I am planning on buying)
<pleia2> so that's all I asked for ;)
<akk> Oh no, another anti charter school person (on bay area LUG lists) ... is there some rabid anti charter school NRA-style lobbying group I hadn't heard of?
<akk> (re partimus)
<pleia2> people who dislike charter schools do tend to be pretty opinionated
<pleia2> so I'd say yes
<pleia2> I try not to get involved with the conversation :)
<akk> I don't get it. I can understand disliking religious charter schools that get public money and then don't teach academic subjects.
<akk> But that's obviously not what schools like KIPP do.
<akk> I WANT my tax money going to schools that take disadvantaged kids and help them academically (and let folks like you and Christian give them Linux boxes!)
<pleia2> they would rather see all schools be uniform and money used to improve all of them, not do experiments in non-profit organized charter schools that are more loosely organized
<pleia2> I understand their viewpoint, but we've tried to improve public schools for years, it didn't work, experiments at charter schools are an interesting approach in our imperfect world
<akk> I can see wanting all schools to improve (of course we all want that).
<akk> But a small volunteer group can only help one school at a time.
<pleia2> and partimus can't get into proper public schools, no one can, they have too much red tape and bureaucratic and funding bickering :\
<akk> I'm not going to rail against Partimus because they're helping schools in SF and not schools in SJ, or whatever.
<akk> Yeah :(
<akk> It's sad how resistant most schools are to accepting help.
<pleia2> and so people end up getting cranky at partimus because we're supporting these charter schools, when clearly we should actually be spending all our time lobbying to fix real public schools
<pleia2> "you first" I say :)
<akk> I was going to say, don't hear THEM doing that lobbying. :)
<pleia2> I'll do what I am good at and am passionate about
<pleia2> it's not like we reject helping proper public schools, we are in a library of one
<pleia2> would be great to do more
<akk> Your time is far better spent actually putting computers in schools that will accept them than it would be lobbying for other schools to accept help.
<pleia2> agreed
<akk> Rick & co never bring up these issues that could be rebutted, they just get all hung up on the word "public" and stop there.
<akk> I guess Christian could stop pushing that hot button if he wanted to by saying "a free charter school" instead of "a public charter school".
<pleia2> I learned pretty quick not to ever argue with Rick :)
<akk> Yeah, me too.
<pleia2> yeah, I mentioned that to Christian a couple weeks ago, he was non-commital in his reply (he did drop "public" from the subject line at least this time)
<bkerensa> akk: idk I think lobbying is the only way we will get other schools interested into opening up to FOSS.... I know a teacher who recently had trouble with printing on Windows and I helped her and then suggested she get some Edubuntu workstations in her classroom
<bkerensa> and now she is looking into it
<akk> bkerensa: I'd love to see people who are good at lobbying doing that to improve all schools ... but I don't think Pleia and Christian should stop doing Partimus to go do lobbying instead. :)
<bkerensa> akk: Likely not... I also don't think Ubuntu or most distros have any platform for lobbying anyways :)
<akk> It takes so much time, money and political savvy to get anything done through lobbying. :(
<bkerensa> I however did talk to our likely mayoral candidate here in Portland who has assured everyone if he goes into office he would bring more Open Source to city agencies
<akk> Nice!
<bkerensa> and one of our Secretary of State Candidates said he would eliminate Microsoft from all SOS functions
<pleia2> Christian is the talker who gets us into schools at all, and he's attended some political things from time to time, but it's very much not something I'm skilled at :)
<bkerensa> all propritary software in fact
<akk> pleia2: I'm in awe of Christian's ability to get these computers into any schools, even charter ones.
<pleia2> there is an open source policy here in California, but I haven't seen it make change in schools yet (schools are complicated)
<akk> What is the CA open source policy?
<bkerensa> http://www.cio.ca.gov/Government/IT_Policy/pdf/IT_Policy_Letter_10-01_Open_Source_Software.pdf
<darthrobot> Content type: [application/pdf] Size: [86446]
<pleia2> yeah, that one
<bkerensa> Aside from the Datacenters
<pleia2> http://opensource.org/node/497 is tl;dr :)
<darthrobot> Title: [California's new Open Source policy rings in the New Year | Open Source Initiative]
<bkerensa> I can say with confidence that not a single state agency uses open source on any workstations
<bkerensa> they mostly run Windows 2000 or XP with Novell GroupWare
<bkerensa> highly outdated IE
<bkerensa> =/
<akk> So it's really only permitted as an acceptable practice, not encouraged.
<pleia2> federal agencies are much better at adopting open source than local and state, but there are some pretty major people pushing it in several federal agencies
<bkerensa> But you can use personal laptops with Ubuntu for work
<akk> (But that's a start, anyway!)
<bkerensa> my cousin brought her netbook up which I put 12.04 on and she might start using in the field
<pleia2> we have a NASA guy coming to our SF Ubuntu Hour next month, and they've host an open source summit the past few years
<bkerensa> she works for Fish and Game as a Biologist
<pleia2> and it's well known that the NSA uses linux all over the place
<akk> Yeah, NASA uses some open source sw
<akk> though mostly they don't opensource stuff they do themselves (some groups do).
<bkerensa> Yeah my friend was on the team that built curiosity and he said they use 90% open source in the labs
<bkerensa> they have their own distro
<akk> It seems to be by group -- they allow it if people in the group push for it
<pleia2> https://sites.google.com/site/openmct/ is the software our visitor from NASA open sourced
<darthrobot> Title: [Open Mission Control Technologies]
<akk> but a lot of the JPL groups are very proprietary-minded.
<bkerensa> fortunately JPL hasn't sent anything to space in recent years
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> (the "contact us" on that site goes to a nasa address)
<pleia2> so some of their groups are trying to release too :)
<bkerensa> I thought it was funny the news media made so much chatter about the people in the NASA control room and the guy with the mohawk
<bkerensa> my friend was like... "They do pretty much nothing"
<akk> I guess because they're the people you can see doing work on NASA TV?
<akk> NASA TV probably doesn't show programmers writing the code years the launch. :)
<akk> There was a fun LA Times article a week or so ago about the teams who (write the code to) drive the rover.
<bkerensa> akk: yeah
<bkerensa> it also doesn't show the actual MSL Team that built Curiosity
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> people like this https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/311706_10151165761545609_804757913_n.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [62417]
<bkerensa> ;p
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-12
<philipballew> hey everyone! Anyone want a meeting?
<eps> ooh! ooh!
<philipballew> eps, welcome!
<philipballew> there is nothing on the agenda today, but the floor is open if someone has something
<eps> SF Ubuntu Hour on Wednesday: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2468-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<philipballew> eps, nice, that looks pretty good.
<philipballew> I think that is the only hour on our state currently.
<philipballew> I think Pasadena had one this past week. I assume it went well.
<eps> Someone should hold one in San Diego. ;-)
<philipballew> It's true. Someone should. :)
<eps> It's been half an hour ... if no one else has anything to add, I think we should wrap this up, and reconvene on the 25th.
<pleia2> hm, anyone else on the bad.debian.net mailing list? I sent an email to it last week but it doesn't seem to be in the archives
<pleia2> wondering if it actually made it, or archives just broken
<akk> I'm on bad, but I don't always notice which emails come over that list vs. other lists (multiple lists filtered to one folder).
<pleia2> I only sent it to one list :) ANNOUNCEMENT: Bay Area Debian meeting at Henry's Hunan Restaurant (SOMA location), SF, August 14th @ 7PM
<pleia2> on thursday the 8th
<akk> I don't remember seeing that (but that's not 100% reliable, I don't always pay a lot of attention to the SF meeting announcements).
<pleia2> ok, thanks anyway
<akk> And that was the day I got home, so my mail logs might be messed up from that day. Do you know if you sent it morning or evening?
<pleia2>  Thu, Aug 8, 2013 at 9:59 PM
<akk> My Procmail log here starts at Thu Aug  8 17:25:45 and does not have that subject in it anywhere.
<akk> So I think it didn't make it here, at least.
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> it was just a reminder anyway, the original announcement was sent in july
<agliodbs> hey, how do I modify the command line of programs which are launched by Dash?  I haven't been able to find any instructions on this.
<pleia2> dash the shell or the unity dash?
<bkerensa> pleia2: So I think a bunch of Mozillians will be following me to the Mission Friday night for Cancun if you would like to join us
<bkerensa> I can ping u when I have a solid time
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: this friday?
<pleia2> my best friend is in town fri-tuesday, so I'm pretty much unavailable during that time
<bkerensa> pleia2: ah
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah I land Friday afternoon and will be there till monday
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-13
<pleia2> http://www.sdzsafaripark.org/video/elephant_cam.html elephants playing in the water! (it's topical because they are in san diego, you see)
<darthrobot> Title: [San Diego Zoo Safari Park: Elephant Cam]
<pleia2> welcome christopherhigue
<christopherhigue> Thanks pleia2 for the right direction- I am here, and to anyone willing to answer something for me I do have a small, but hopefully managable problem...
<christopherhigue> Thanks again- It is time consuming to be "Solo" studying and not at least ask some of the brilliance that is Ubuntu Community..
<pleia2> christopherhigue: feel free to go ahead and ask, folks kind of lurk and go in and out of here :)
<christopherhigue> So, I need to first ask simply- Is it "okay that I have several flavours of 12.04LTS - as I have installed currently, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS untiy 2d as well as Kde plasma(through an Ubuntu Studio for music development desire :)  and now I also have Gnome with classic, and classic(no effects) All this from right after boot ;runs about 900mb of my 2.9gb RAM available- To narrow all this down I had a quick nerve racking  messag
<pleia2> your line chopped off at: "I had a quick nerve racking  messag"
<pleia2> didnt get the rest :)
<christopherhigue> okay-- the rest is -  It had i think my kernel Uvs and what not like [389484]  -Something like that and it said Zero ram loaded? then it went away Very very quickly and I seem to be running 190 process' and 867mb of ram, I have 2.9GB installed on my 64-bit full install of Ubuntu -by the way...:)
<pleia2> so having multiple desktop environments installed isn't really a problem, only one runs at at time
<christopherhigue> -Thats what I thought as well :)  I do second guess myself, and me being only a couple weeks into Linux being my savior I am still not just so sure about everything
<pleia2> welcome to the world of linux!
<akk> That's okay, some of us have been using it for decades and we're still not sure about everything. :)
<pleia2> not sure what the kernel message meant, where did you see it?
<akk> BTW, if you run something to show you how much memory is free, it will look like most of it is used up
<akk> but that's not really true -- Linux uses any spare memory for disk cache (to make disk accesses faster)
<christopherhigue> haha awesome to hear!, to pleia2- Right after it started booting the Kubuntu 12.04 bootloader page I think...
<akk> but it can free up that memory any time if you need it.
<akk> With 3Gb RAM you should have plenty of memory for most things you'll want to do.
<christopherhigue> yeah I just looked at system monitor and took notice without running something else like an app to test or command..
<pleia2> well, if there are any specific apps/processes in the list you have questions about, feel free to ask
<christopherhigue> Yeah I always was able to run this system pretty hard with Multiple things going on i.e:; Mozilla, Wine to play around with FL studio , and also with the software ctre or updates installing... I have a pretty well built hp - m8330f. it seemed like a Cro-magnum when ehhehhm - Windows 7 was on it, but I wiped  that **** like  my last laboratory visit.. I cant fight to run my system all the time theres no fun in that exper
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ah, my dinner has arrived! be back in a bit
<christopherhigue> Thanks again pleia2 your awesome... I am going to go back into the books of learning everything I can so I only come here for not so obvious questions - ttyl
<agliodbs> how do I modify the icons in Unity dash so that I change the command line of the programs they're launching?
<raevol> agliodbs: can you explain a little  more what you mean by "icons in the unity dash"?
<agliodbs> raevol: you know what Unity Dash is?
<raevol> agliodbs: there's several things in ubuntu called the dash
<raevol> agliodbs: are you referring to the menu that pops up when you press the super key?
<agliodbs> raevol: the think in the upper left corner, and the thing you get if you hit the "windows" key
<raevol> agliodbs: ok, and then which icons do you want to modify? the application shortcuts? can you give me an example?
<agliodbs> raevol: yeah, I want to modify "Kate" to pass the -n switch
<raevol> agliodbs: so those icons are the .desktop entries for the application, the same as the ones that are used in menus in other deskop environments
<raevol> agliodbs: they generally live in /usr/share/applications/ but not always
<raevol> open the file for Kate in a text editor and it should make sense
<agliodbs> raevol: yeah, I haven't been able to find them
<raevol> agliodbs: you might want to look up some documentation for .desktop files to see their format
<agliodbs> raevol: I've looked in the various locations recommended on the web, and the definition files aren't in any of those
<raevol> agliodbs: you looked in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<raevol> agliodbs: you're running ubuntu? how did you install kate? from the standard repository, or manually?
<agliodbs> standard ...
<agliodbs> oh.  it's in "kde4"
<raevol> agliodbs: what do you mean "it's in 'kde4'"?
<raevol> agliodbs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/kate/filelist
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu – File list of package kate/raring/amd64]
<raevol> agliodbs: it's in /usr/share/applications/kde4 ok i see what you are saying now
<agliodbs> yeah
<agliodbs> raevol: only noticed it when I opened the dir in a gui
<agliodbs> was searching for "kate"
<agliodbs> most of the online guides misdirect me to ~home/.gnome/desktop
<raevol> yea i don't know anything about that :(
<raevol> agliodbs: back to work for me, good luck
<agliodbs> raevol: thanks for the pointer!
<pleia2> got XMir running on my Xubuntu laptop, I shall bring to Ubuntu Hour tomorrow to show people
<pleia2> can see if we can break it ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-14
<agliodbs> is it just me, or is ubuntu getting steadily harder to use on laptops?
<pleia2> agliodbs: could you be a bit more specific? :)
<agliodbs> pleia2: I keep encountering things which used to be easy to do on 10.04, which are now very hard to do on 12.10
<agliodbs> pleia2: most of the time, it's because various GUIs have dropped controls I need
<pleia2> such as..?
<agliodbs> pleia2: try to import an OpenVPN profile on 12.10
<agliodbs> there was a GUI for that in 10.04
<agliodbs> now there's not
<pleia2> I thought network manager handled openvpn stuff these days
<pleia2> (I still use flat config files myself)
<agliodbs> pleia2: the new network manager is missing controls which the old one used to have.  including the Import button
<agliodbs> another example
<pleia2> have a link to the bug report?
<pleia2> would be a good one to follow up on
<agliodbs> in the old Launcher, I could change the parameters of how programs launched by right-clicking the icons
<agliodbs> in the new Dash, I can only change it by editing the .desktop files on the command line
<pleia2> yeah :\
<agliodbs> pleia2: lemme see if anyone has reported it
<agliodbs> pleia2: it just seems like nobody is doing any UI testing anymore
<pleia2> agliodbs: if not, it would be great if you could, losing features is bad and putting them back should be a priority
<pleia2> submit a bug that is
<pleia2> and UI testing has increased a *ton* these past releases (in addition to a bigger community team, Canonical employs several folks as well) but they only focus on what is useful to them :\
<pleia2> something like missing featutres in openvpn canbe missed, particularly when development is done upstream (like in an app like netweork manager)
<pleia2> the dash bug is unfortunate, I guess they just thought that they could do more useful things for every day users with right click than giving the ability to edit the command (which is a somewhat advanced option)
 * pleia2 actually uses xubuntu though, always has
<agliodbs> pleia2: yeah, I just feel like I can't upgrade my father-in-law from 10.04
<agliodbs> pleia2: many things have gone from having GUI ways to fix them, to only being able to be fixed on the command line
<pleia2> I found in general that things are easier to use, but my needs tend to be really simple or really complex (can't be fixed with a gui anyway)
<pleia2> but I'm not by any means a normal person :)
<pleia2> well, by some metrics, I do have two eyes and 4 limbs and all
<agliodbs> heh
<agliodbs> dammit
<agliodbs> they changed the login on launchpad
<agliodbs> I'm gonna have to go through the whole password retrieval thing
<pleia2> looks the same to me
<pleia2> other services did switch to ubuntu single sign on though
<agliodbs> pleia2: yeah, if you wanna report a bug, you now need to use your UbuOne account
<pleia2> ah, weird
<agliodbs> pleia2: actually, they've made it completely impossible to create a new bug
<pleia2> agliodbs: are you using "ubuntu-bug" ?
<agliodbs> if you click on "report a bug" in Launchpad, you get redirected to a wiki page
<pleia2> shouldn't use the web interface these days, it can't collect system information and reports end up being mostly useless
<agliodbs> which does NOT include the ability to report bugs
<pleia2> ubuntu-bug at the command line is what you want :)
<agliodbs> pleia2: no good, because I'd have to spend time carefully checking over what data it was sending
<agliodbs> required to by client agreements
<agliodbs> and system information isn't necessary to report *this* bug
<pleia2> ah :\
<agliodbs> I'm giving up.  Ubuntu has successfully thrown enough obstacles in my way that it's not worth the effort to report a bug
<agliodbs> ... which explains why nobody else reported this bug, either
<pleia2> ubuntu-bug was supposed to make things easier :(
<agliodbs> yeah, fail
<agliodbs> pleia2: this is yet another example of what I'm talking about
<pleia2> I see
<agliodbs> Ubuntu, overall, is harder to use than it was 2 years ago
<agliodbs> pleia2: incidentally, when I type "ubuntu-bug" in dash, nothing comes up
<pleia2> you run it from the command line
<pleia2> I thought the link that launchpad gives for reporting bugs in ubuntu explained all of this
<agliodbs> pleia2: it tells me to type it into Dash
<pleia2> ah (again, don't use Unity here :))
<agliodbs> pleia2: and might I point out the irony of requiring users to run a commandline program to report a bug?
<pleia2> I'm not sure why it's not working
<pleia2> clearly we need a bug for the bug tool not launching :D
<agliodbs> yeah, catch-22
<agliodbs> all: https://t.co/2ENiHOph2s
<darthrobot> Title: [Error reading title]
<agliodbs> discuss
<bkerensa> pleia2: apparently atul jha from the community is coming to SF this weekend too
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, he's been telling me for months ;)
<pleia2> (he works on openstack too these days)
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://signup.communitysysadmins.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [COMMUNITYSYSADMINS.ORG - connecting sysadmins with organizations]
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-15
<nhaines> Everyone look at the thing I have!  http://ubuntuone.com/0Z36ykQjLKZzocoztuScAR
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [125959]
<nhaines> Quite frankly, I'm rather impressed and also apalled (I hate writing by hand) that the envelope was hand-addressed.
<nhaines> pleia2: probably had hers hand delivered by sabdfl at a con or something.  :P
<pleia2> I haven't received mine yet
<pleia2> sabdfl only gives out hugs and kisses at cons, other things too much to carry!
<pleia2> SF Ubuntu Hour in 45 minutes \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: haha
<bkerensa> nhaines: his hand must be getting tired yours looks different then mine
<nhaines> I can imagine he writes about as often as I do.
<raevol> phililililililililililipballew
<raevol> philipballew:
<raevol> que pasa kielbasa
<philipballew> raevol, hola amigo! Como estas?
<philipballew> raevol, you should come to Free Software Day TJ with me in September.
<raevol> no tengo passport
<philipballew> raevol, You do not "need" a passport. They just see your drivers license and ask you a few more questions.
<raevol> no hablo ingles
<raevol> necesito passport
<raevol> anyway
<raevol> yea maybe
<raevol> remind me when the date is closer
<raevol> it'd be cool to see the fedora guys again
<philipballew> alright. Its on a Saturday.
<philipballew> get some tacos and get away for a day is always good.
<raevol> tacos :D
<philipballew> Always been a fan of the taco
<raevol> -_-
<pleia2> if you want to make sure you can get back into the US, I recommending having a passport
<raevol> see philipballew, pleia2 talks sense
<pleia2> philipballew: you're just so white that it's ok
<philipballew> raevol, Mexico does not require a passport to visit so America cant really do much about it currently
<philipballew> I have seen people show up with nothing and still get in
<philipballew> they just have to look them up in a db or something.
<philipballew> pleia2, ^
<pleia2> yes, I am sure getting into Mexico is easy enough
<pleia2> I'm talking about coming home :)
<philipballew> yeah, homeland will yell at you, but they still let you through.
<philipballew> just have a dl.
<pleia2> you don't need to be a us citizen to have a dl, so I'm skeptical about this claim
<philipballew> pleia2, It's  onbly been in the past few years you needed a passport to cross by land into the states.
<pleia2> yep
<philipballew> So they do not turn away us citizens at the border.
<philipballew> or permanent residents either actually.
<philipballew> I will go there with you and you can watch me try it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-16
<nhaines> I'm visiting this Ubuntu channel from the Ubuntu future!
<nhaines> http://ubuntuone.com/3ilhYggLnHx8gXNlBJKYrK
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/png] Size: [257244]
<bkerensa> pleia2: do you know if BART still takes credit card?
<pleia2> bkerensa: most of the the machines to get bart tickets should, yeah
<raevol> phililililililipballew is missing :(
<pleia2> this is what happens when you don't listen to me about getting stuck in mexico :)
<raevol>  /exactly/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-17
<bkerensa_SF> grantbow: would you like to come to the San Francisco office tomorrow?
<bkerensa_SF> Mozilla SF office?
<bkerensa_SF> pleia2: ^
<bkerensa_SF> MarkDude: ^
<bkerensa_SF> you are invited
<bkerensa_SF> :)
<bkerensa_SF> Thats a official invite from Moz btw
<bkerensa_SF> I mentioned you all
<bkerensa_SF> and they said invite them
<Torikun> Sup
<bkerensa_SF> sorry I disconnected
<bkerensa_SF> MarkDude / grantbow / pleia2 : If you are interest let me know we will be here from 10am to 5:30pm tomorrow except for our lunch break
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-18
<bkerensa> pleia2 / grantbow / MarkDude: you guys around?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I am heading back out to the Mission :) I don't know if you are in the city but I am going out to a party at Suzanne's :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: I have a guest in town through tuesday so not around much, thanks for the invite though :)
<grantbow> bkerensa: damn, I would have loved to
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-11
<nhaines> Okay everyone.  Meeting in 10!
 * philipballew will be here
<nhaines> #startmeeting Ubuntu California 2014-08-10
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Aug 11 02:00:24 2014 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Acting meeting chair's log, stardate 20140810.  It's time for another LoCo meeting.
<nhaines> Roll call time.  Who's around for the meeting? :)
<philipballew> 0/
<DonkeyHotei> 1/
<nhaines> Glad you two could make it.
<nhaines> First up on the agenda: absolutely nothing.
<DonkeyHotei> yey!
<nhaines> Well, now that that's wrapped up, I'm leaving the meeting open until 7:10pm, in case anyone has anything they want to discuss.
<DonkeyHotei> my usb cellular modem has stopped working under trusty
<DonkeyHotei> it's suddenly not supported where it worked under trusty before
<philballew> odd
<nhaines> That's weird.  We should talk about that after the meeting.
<nhaines> Which speaking of, is now.
<nhaines> Thanks for coming, everyone.  Next meeting on the 24th at 7!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Aug 11 02:12:17 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-08-11-02.00.moin.txt
<nhaines> rww, pleia2, philballew: I think I did all the post-meeting stuff except for updating the channel topic.  So... you've all got that going for you, which is nice.  :)
<philballew> I can probably update that now just to get it done
<nhaines> August 24th is the new date.
* philballew changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to:  Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: August 24th at 7PM PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> thanks, philballew. :)
<philballew> :)
<rww> thanks nhaines :)
<nhaines> rww: it's a living.
 * philballew heads off to go to In-N-Out.
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks, short meeting :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-12
<nhaines> pleia2: it worked out.  :)  Not sure if skellat learned what he hoped to or not though.  :)
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<MarkDude> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNreNIqZii0
<darthrobot`> Title: [White dude sings Pusong Bato (stone heart) to "Pusang Gago" (crazy cat) - YouTube]
<MarkDude> Fully not relevant to channel, minus the fact I am "singing" to a cat. Cats are always relevant :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-13
<MarkDude> https://twitter.com/TheCommunitizer/status/499403768832614401
<darthrobot`> Title: [Twitter / TheCommunitizer: Dealing With Disrespect - Jono ...]
<MarkDude> Jono will likely call this racist :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06hPljOZNzc
<darthrobot`> Title: [Life After Linux - Jono Bacon @OSCON 2014 - YouTube]
<raevol> anyone alive who wants to help me with some bash?
<nhaines> raevol: what's up?
<raevol> nhaines, i think i got it -_- thanks though
<nhaines> Glad I could help!
<raevol> :D
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<nhaines> Roguehorse: good morning!
 * Roguehorse is reading up on BoringSSL
<Roguehorse> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/programs/core-infrastructure-initiative
<darthrobot`> Title: [Core Infrastructure Initiative | The Linux Foundation]
<Roguehorse> Good things
<ianorlin> hmm when using open source expiernce for a job how do you really fill in fields where they say like supervisor email?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> people put me as a reference to their open source work all the time
<pleia2> best to ask first though, since "supervisor" may not particularly fit
<pleia2> boo, not feeling so well today, may have to just do a drive by of the Debian dinner
<pleia2> and skip beer (well, they do make root beer!)
<rww> we're skipping it too. menu didn't look promising for gluten-free stuff, and work has been tiring recently
<pleia2> heh, yeah, most breweries don't really do gluten free well :)
<pleia2> dietary restrictions are why we typically do chinese
<pleia2> (plus, yum)
<rww> indeed :)
 * ianorlin thinks of botsnack factoid
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-14
<nhaines> pleia2: on my resumé you're listed as "Supreme Commander, California sector."
<ianorlin> hmm ncurses interface on vlc only does seek in 1% :( which isn't the best for listening to podcasts
<nhaines> Listen to shorter podcasts.
<ianorlin> probably not the best for 30 minute songs either
<nhaines> I actually haven't used the ncurses VLC interface, I don't think.  I'd be curious to see whether or not maybe it only showed progress in 1% increments, but did the normal 5,30,60 minute skips that the GTK interface does.
<ianorlin> also there is also control t in the GUI to go to specific time
<nhaines> 6
<nhaines> Oh good, my keyboard's still discarting meta keys.  ;P
<pleia2> didn't skip beer, stayed for debian dinner
<nhaines> yay!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I'm still alive and don't feel horrible, so I guess yay :)
 * pleia2 now attempts to catch up with email
<nhaines> I've received 152 spam emails to my Ubuntu address today.
<ianorlin> wow
<nhaines> I got about 50 at once this morning.  And they've just been trickling in.
<rww> i get an impressive amount of spam. 90% of it gets postscreened though
<nhaines> I usually don't get that much.  Maybe 3-10 a day.
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-15
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-16
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<ianorlin>  hi Roguehorse
<MarkDude> Magandang umaga
<MarkDude> (Good morning in Tagalog ) :D
<akk> Nano nano.
<MarkDude> XD
<MarkDude> The best one is Magandang hapon-(afternoon) /me likes to say magandang hipon (shrimp)
<Roguehorse> Ah, man - the Robin Williams news is tragic
<MarkDude> Good shrimp day to you
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-17
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-10
<Nairwolf> Hi ;)
<nhaines> Meeting in just over 15 minutes!
<DonkeyHotei> o/
 * ianorlin knows
 * Roguehorse is here o/ .. be back in like 5/10 min
<ianorlin> hi
<DonkeyHotei> the agenda looks remarkably blank
<nhaines> That's because it is.
<ianorlin> yeah
<Nairwolf> I'm here ;)
<nhaines> Welcome.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> i have observed that the #ubuntu-us-ca meetings and BerkeleyLUG/Ubuntu Hour Berkeley are typically on the same day, and if i attend one, i end up not making it to the other
<nhaines> You should ask them to change their meeting dates.
<nhaines> Or else to put the IRC channel on a projector.
<DonkeyHotei> time in transit is the issue
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Aug 10 02:00:16 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-08-09 06:48:52 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> o/
<nhaines> Welcome to tonight's Ubuntu California LoCo meeting!  The agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15August9
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15August9 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Does anyone have any events they'd like to announce?
 * ianorlin does not know of any
 * Roguehorse nope
<DonkeyHotei> new horizons getting closer to the kuiper belt? idk
 * Nairwolf is listening
<nhaines> Well, it is the middle of summer.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<DonkeyHotei> ubuntu-flavored ice cream?
<nhaines> I gave an encore presentation of my "Writing and Publishing Books with Free Software" talk at OCLUG yesterday.
 * ianorlin saw it and was interesting
<Roguehorse> =)
<nhaines> It was very well received, I got some great questions after, and it was filmed, so in a week or two I hope to post it to YouTube.
<nhaines> So that was fun!
<Nairwolf> That's sound great, I could share it with a swiss writer as soon as it would be available on YT
<nhaines> Does anyone else have any news or announcements they'd like to share?
<nhaines> Nairwolf: fantastic!  I'll announce the link on the mailing list when it's up.
<Nairwolf> nhaines : ok ;)
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Since there are no other agenda items tonight, are there any other topics before we wrap things up?
<Nairwolf> Is it the time to ask questions ?
<nhaines> If they are related to the LoCo, yes.
<DonkeyHotei> maybe lug reports
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: what do you mean?
<DonkeyHotei> well if there were any questions about ubuntu coming from lugs
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: those belong on the mailing list unless they are time-critical.
<Nairwolf> I would like to know if an Ubuntu Hour is expected next Wednesday at San Francisco. It's supposed to be the second Wednesday of the month : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> Nairwolf: no one has stepped up to host anything, and I'l traveling on the 12th
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, you beat me to checking the LoCo directory.  :)
<ianorlin> are there docs on how to host this
<nhaines> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<darthrobot> [R: wiki.ubuntu.com] Title: [Hour - Ubuntu Wiki]
<Nairwolf> Ok, ok...
<pleia2> Nairwolf: sorry, will have one in September (and a Debian Dinner right after!)
<Nairwolf> nice ;)
<Nairwolf> I supposed it would be annonced on the ml ?
<Nairwolf> So, this is the meeting planned at California ? http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California Events List | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<Nairwolf> I don't know how much it's updated.
<pleia2> yes, all events go there
<Nairwolf> ok
<nhaines> Not all organizers use the tool, but for those who do, they're pretty consistent.
<pleia2> ah, yeah, I don't see the san diego events on there much :\
<pleia2> but we try to get folks to use it, since that's what we use for reports and reapproval and things
<ianorlin> +1 pleia2
<nhaines> Nairwolf: good question, though!
<nhaines> Anything else before we wrap up?
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-08-09 07:04:20 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> ubuntu-flavored ice cream?
<nhaines> Alrighty.  The next meeting is August 23rd, same time.  Have a good evening everybody!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Aug 10 02:20:26 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-08-10-02.00.moin.txt
<Nairwolf> Thank nhaines ;)
<Roguehorse> TY
<Nairwolf> I have a personnal question. You're not obliged to answer. It just curiosity.
<Nairwolf> Are you engaged with some project with Ubuntu, as developper, QA team, or communication ? Or just users and support ?
<Nairwolf> "Just" doesn't mean that it's less important.
<pleia2> gosh, ahoneybun (Florida LoCo, Kubuntu) is telling me he wants to do a Werewolf themed release party for 15.10
<nhaines> Are you asking me specifically?
<nhaines> akk: howdy!  :)
<pleia2> so I'm googling werewolf parties, and oh my gosh, so jealous, I want to do it too, but will be in Japan for release time
<akk> hi nhaines!
<pleia2> so someone else should do this, because it's the best idea ever
<nhaines> akk: I have to start my second draft for my book tomorrow.  I'm trying not to think about it!  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: haha
 * akk has been outside transfixed watching a bat hunting, sometimes flying within a foot of my head
<Nairwolf> nhaines : not for you specifically
<akk> nhaines: Second draft is way easier than the first ... it'll be fun!
<nhaines> akk: that's what I keep telling my editors and also myself.  :)
<akk> Werewolf parties sound fun.
<akk> Though the page I found didn't mention what I think would be the most fun -- the sing (howl)-along.
<nhaines> Luckily, I had a 77k word novel to edit this week so I didn't have to feel guilty about ignoring my book until Monday.
 * akk doesn't have a deep enough voice to do a credible wolf, but I could be a great coyote
<pleia2> hehe
<Nairwolf> pleia2 : Are you talking about this french game ? https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Loups-garous_de_Thiercelieux#Extension_n.C2.B0_1_:_Les_Loups-garous_de_Thiercelieux_-_Nouvelle_lune
<darthrobot> Title: [Les Loups-garous de Thiercelieux — Wikipédia]
<pleia2> Nairwolf: no, I'm talking about the next Ubuntu release being called Wily Werewolf so Halloween-timed release parties that are werewolf themed sounds fun
 * pleia2 just googled for "werewolf birthday party"
<Nairwolf> yes, that sounds cool ;)
<DonkeyHotei> Wily Nairwolf
<pleia2> Nairwolf: re: developer, I used to maintain some Debian packages (which end up in Ubuntu), but I really do that anymore, some QA for Xubuntu (and I run the social media accounts for Xubuntu), and probably other things I forget
<pleia2> oh, I publish the ubuntu weekly newsletter most weeks
<Nairwolf> you're doing a lot of things pleia2 ;)
<pleia2> true story
<nhaines> I'm a leader of the California LoCo (which means I make it easier for other people to do things), I'm on the LoCo Council (same) and I do presentations and run booths from time to time.
<nhaines> pleia2: +1
<Nairwolf> I'm interested by Xubuntu as I use it ;)
<pleia2> Nairwolf: yay :)
<pleia2> we need more folks testing ISOs, the QA lead for the project just sent an email about it today https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2015-August/010848.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Daily Image Testing]
<Nairwolf> nhaines : Nice ;) But, it's true that you have already made a presentation for me ;)
<Nairwolf> I'll check that
<pleia2> Nairwolf: feel free to join #xubuntu-devel at any time, tell them I sent you if they give you any trouble ;)
<Nairwolf> I like also the Lubuntu family because it's this family which welcomed me to the FOSS world. But, it's true that I would prefer to help for something I use every day.
<pleia2> but they should be helpful if you're trying to do testing
<Nairwolf> It's also easier to test because you know the system
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> you know what is supposed to be happening
<Nairwolf> even if I'm more interesting by development, I don't have a good level yet, I'm still learning
<pleia2> woo, my husband is over ecuador!
 * pleia2 watches flightaware
<nhaines> Yay!
<akk> You're such a globe-trotting family!
<Nairwolf> ^^
<pleia2> akk: this year is a big one for us, in Peru now, going to Japan in October (both my conferences that he's tagging along after/before to do touristing)
<akk> Both of those sound like such wonderful places to see!
<Nairwolf> ok, I'll do that
 * akk has several friends in Peru now, doing Machu Pichu and I know I'm missing a letter in there somewhere
<Nairwolf> Tonight, I have to work for a personnal project, so...
<pleia2> yeah, I've wanted to come to Peru since I was a kid (our land lord growing up was from Peru, meeting up with one of his daughters who I went to school with and now lives here tomorrow)
<Nairwolf> But, I should do that this week
<pleia2> akk: nice! we're doing 2 days in Lima, 2 days in Cusco and 2 days in Machu Picchu
<pleia2> I've been here in Lima since Thursday though, for UbuCon Latin America
<Nairwolf> pleia2 : In which language do you develop ?
<pleia2> Nairwolf: I'm a systems administrator, so I write decent bash and marginal Perl and Python
<akk> pleia2: How is the conference as an English speaker? Or is your Spanish good?
<pleia2> akk: well, my keynote was the only English talk, but most people seemed to understand (and my slides were bi-lingual)
<akk> Oh, bilingual slides are a great idea.
<akk> I never thought about how much that would help.
<pleia2> slides, context and my weak spanish skills got me through the rest of the conference
<pleia2> I didn't understand everything, but I could loosely follow along with most talks
<pleia2> there were a couple speakers whose spanish I struggled with
<pleia2> (I think because of accents, one was from Brazil and the other from Belgium)
<akk> Even in Australia, I noticed a big difference in how well I followed speakers' accents.
<nhaines> pleia2: someone asked me to talk at Ubucon Germany next year in German.  I said I would do it if I had a teleprompter!  ;)
<pleia2> nhaines: hehe
<akk> The experienced speakers in the main conference, I never had a problem; beginner speakers from .au speaking in the miniconfs, sometimes I could barely understand a word.
<Nairwolf> pleia2 : that's nice. I have some experiences with Python
<pleia2> it was actually easier to understand the presentations then it was conversations at dinner and things, I think without context and a more conversational format I am not as good at understanding
<akk> I try to understand people's Spanish here and mostly fail utterly, but of course they're chattering to each other and not giving a technical talk with slides. :)
<pleia2> oh, and some presenters speak quickly
<pleia2> which is really hard, since normal pace sounds fast to me :)
<Nairwolf> spanish people speaks really fast ;)
<akk> I find that especially hard in Spanish -- it always sounds so fast.
<akk> In English in Australia, speed wasn't an issue -- dunno if you've ever heard Pia Waugh, but she has a clock rate about 3x most people's, and speaks that way
<akk> but she's a very experienced speaker and I never had any trouble understanding her.
<DonkeyHotei> according to someone in sf-lug from south america, speaking slowly = sarcastic/patronizing
<pleia2> ah, no, haven't seen her speak
<pleia2> I could probably use some patronizing :)
<akk> Me too. :)
<pleia2> it was fun though, I could show off my command of spanish nouns
<Nairwolf> pleia2 : There is something i don't understand in the mail. Xubuntu 15.10 is supposed to be supported for 3 years ?
<Nairwolf> it's a non-lts version !
<akk> I like the nouns. Verbs give me fits.
<pleia2> "that fruit... manzana!" and at dinner we saw a cat "un gato!"
<pleia2> they all thought I was terribly amusing :)
<akk> lol
<pleia2> Nairwolf: it may be worded poorly, but it's talking about 16.04 "XX" when talking about 3 years
<Nairwolf> ok, my english sucks ;)
<pleia2> I had to read the XX bit of the email twice too, then I realized oh... X comes after W, the LTS will be Xenolithic Xoloitzcuintle
<pleia2> or maybe Mark will skip a letter :)
<pleia2> (just kidding about the name, he hasn't announced it)
<pleia2> but now I kind of want a Xoloitzcuintle
<DonkeyHotei> i have no idea what that is
<pleia2> mexican hairless dog
<pleia2> google shows me pictures
<Nairwolf> Oh, that's why it's writen XX ;)
<pleia2> Nairwolf: right!
<akk> pleia2: I had pound puppies growing up that we were pretty sure were mostly Xolos.
<pleia2> akk: aw, neat
<akk> The woman we got them from said they were Chinese Crested, but they didn't look anything like cresteds
<pleia2> hah
<akk> and then we saw a photo of a xolo somewhere it and looked exactly like our male dog
<akk> (his sister was much weirder).
<akk> I can't remember if I scanned in any of those old photos ...
 * akk looks
<DonkeyHotei> i'm not sure Xenolithic is even a word
<akk> Darn, no photos scanned in. I need to do that some time.
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: rock-like?
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I dunno, I just pulled two words off https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#X
<darthrobot> Title: [DevelopmentCodeNames - Ubuntu Wiki]
<akk> pleia2: If you do ever get a xolo, get used to questions like "Did he have the mange?" and "He looks like an elephant!"
<pleia2> akk: haha, oh boy
<pleia2> do you need to put lotion on them or something?
<akk> We very rarely did. His skin was pretty rough but it didn't ever crack or anything.
<pleia2> we'll likely end up with a more standard american family dog, I think my husband wants a lab or retriever
<akk> And we tried putting sweaters on him in winter but he was so active he got them balled up around his shoulders right away, and we gave up.
<pleia2> I still want an adopted greyhound for real though <3
<pleia2> haha
<akk> Greyhounds are so beautiful.
<pleia2> yeah
<akk> I like smart dogs, so I'd probably go for a border collie, Australian shepherd or Siberian husky or something like that if I got one.
<pleia2> my best friend growing up had one, she was very sweet and afraid of the cat
<akk> (Except I'd probably get a shelter dog, so it wouldn't be a purebred anything.)
<pleia2> I do love border collies
<pleia2> I'm really a cat person though
<pleia2> dogs are a lot of work and smell like dogs
<akk> I don't have the option of being a cat person -- allergic.
<pleia2> ah, yeah
<akk> Not to all cats, but more to adults than to kittens so it would be too risky to get a cat and maybe become allergic later.
 * pleia2 nods
<akk> Allergies are actually why we got a hairless dog when I was a kid
<akk> though I'm almost never allergic to dogs even when they have fur, so it didn't really matter.
<akk> My mom was worried about it, though.
<pleia2> yeah
<akk> Then we got his sister a little later, and she had (patchy) hair.
<pleia2> I had cats when I was little, but then we moved to a house where we couldn't have uncaged pets
<pleia2> so much sad
<pleia2> but I had quite the caged menagerie
<akk> That is sad!
<akk> But good that you were able to have animals, even if caged.
<pleia2> chinchillas were my favorite
<pleia2> and now I am in the land of the chinchillas!
<pleia2> (and llamas)
<akk> Oh wow, that's an exotic pet. Do they make good pets?
<akk> I guess so if they were your fave.
<pleia2> they do, bouncy and partially litter trainable (can keep them out of their cage for a while, like rabbits)
<akk> How fun! They're certainly cute.
<akk> (In photos ... I've never seen one IRL.)
<pleia2> petco often has them
<pleia2> I got really into them as a teen, there were breeders around Maine and we ended up with all the colors they come in
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/chinchillas.php
<akk> I don't think the one in Campbell ever did, or maybe I just didn't go to the right part of the store.
<darthrobot> Title: [PrincessLeia.com - Chinchillas]
<pleia2> my first one had seizures :(
<akk> So cute! I didn't even know they came in colors. :( for the seizures though.
<nhaines> pleia2: do you know why cats aren't called "llamas"?
<pleia2> nhaines: haha, tell me
<nhaines> Because they never come when you call them anyway.
<pleia2> oh! haha!
<pleia2> spanish jokes
<pleia2> :)
<DonkeyHotei> my cat did
<akk> haha
<DonkeyHotei> i miss him
<nhaines> My cat looks at me like "really?"
<pleia2> well yeah, my siamese does, my mau will when he feels like it
<nhaines> Although if I wiggle my finger and click at him he'll usually come over for a quick pat.
<pleia2> I haven't seen a llama yet, I complained to jose ;)
<jose> hey, you saw one on my phone!
<pleia2> jose: I think maybe I will see one tomorrow in miraflores, right?
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> or else, cusco :)
<jose> oh, you're gonna see flowers in moraflores
<jose> miraflores*
<pleia2> they're taking us to see the ocean too
<jose> you're going to larcomar? huaca pucllana?
<akk> I've seen llamas in the bay area! (There's a house that keeps them next to one of the trails at Los Trancos.)
<DonkeyHotei> but ocean you could see here
<pleia2> jose: this is the trip we booked http://www.viator.com/tours/Lima/7-Day-Lima-and-Cusco-Tour-with-Overnight-at-Machu-Picchu/d928-5243MPSUN
<pleia2> scroll down a bit for Itinerary
<darthrobot> Error opening URL: timed out
<jose> lol
<pleia2> s/airport/my hotel :)
 * jose checks
<pleia2> "You'll also see “Huaca Pucllana” which is also located in Miraflores."
<pleia2> ah, thre we go :)
<jose> pleia2: did you claim your welcome drink at the hotel?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> well, I claimed the ticket
<jose> oh cool
<pleia2> not the actual drink, because travel dehydration :\
<jose> yeah, that's cool
<pleia2> but now I kind of want to wait until mjoseph gets here to have my first pisco sour
<pleia2> (his plane is over peru now!)
<jose> woot woot!
<jose> personal recommendation when you get to cusco
<jose> sleep sleep sleep sleep sleep
<jose> it helps to get used to the altitude
<Nairwolf> Ok, guys, I come back to my vimtutor ;)
<pleia2> haha, yeah, the Canonical guys were telling me their stories about dying from altitude
<jose> hehe
<pleia2> "we thought we were ok, then we walked a block and went back to the hotel for a nap"
<jose> yeah, since you have less oxygen you get tired REALLY quickly!
<jose> happened to me too
 * pleia2 nods
<akk> pfft, Lima isn't even as high as my house. :)
<akk> (We did take a while before we could hike here without getting lightheaded)
<pleia2> akk: not lima, cusco
<akk> Ah! Now that's high.
<pleia2> cusco is 11,000 feet
<DonkeyHotei> don't they use meters?
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: yes, but I don't
<akk> And she knows I don't either. :)
<akk> (Though I do have /usr/bin/units)
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> ianorlin: can you do the post meeting stuff this week?  Tomorrow, maybe?
<ianorlin> nhaines: yes I should
<nhaines> ianorlin: thanks!  Let me know by Wednesday if you haven't gotten to it, and I'll set aside some time.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-12
 * Roguehorse Well, *my* Monday was fun:  http://lists.svlug.org/archives/svlug/2015-August/061210.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[svlug] Caught in the Act]
<Roguehorse> I also had a jerky from China AND France at the same time! Spanked them all!
 * Roguehorse Thanks for the security updates! =)
 * Roguehorse stupid flashplugin-installer still won't pull anything down...I've been trying for days!!
<Roguehorse> File "/usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader", line 239, in process_download_requests
<Roguehorse> dest_file = urllib.urlretrieve(files[i])[0]
<Roguehorse> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 94, in urlretrieve
<akk> Debian's flashplugin-nonfree package doesn't automatically download security updates ... you have to know to run apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree periodically.
<akk> Is ubuntu's better about that?
<akk> (It is working on sid today, though, no python error.)
<Roguehorse> akk: I'm not on Debian anymore .. Kubuntu 14.04
<akk> That's why I asked about ubuntu.
<Roguehorse> oh, no, it just gives me the same errors then times out
<Roguehorse> let me try your line
<Roguehorse> Eh, giving me three choices ... adobe-flashplugin 1:20150811.1-0trusty1 or flashplugin-installer:i386 11.2.202.508ubuntu0.14.04.1 or flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.508ubuntu0.14.04.1
<Roguehorse> E: Package 'flashplugin-nonfree' has no installation candidate
<Roguehorse> I already have Icedtea installed and things seem to be humming along ok ... but this flash thing keeps coming back around
<akk> You might be getting flash from a different place, then. aptitude search flash | grep '^i' will probably tell you which package you're using.
<Roguehorse> i   flashplugin-installer           - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Roguehorse> i   pepperflashplugin-nonfree       - Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin
 * Roguehorse BTW: I'm *NOT* the admin of my network....my in-laws own the subscription. I only have a router at my desk that distributes to my desktop, TV, and provides wireless.
 * Roguehorse so basically, I'm at the mercy of whatever they do on their end
 * Roguehorse it's been that way since we bought the house together in 2008
 * Roguehorse what *they* do with the traffic, I don't know, however, I have my suspicions. They just keep telling me I'm "paranoid". Yeah, right.
 * Roguehorse so yeah, they have my MAC and can do *what they want* based on how angry or malicious they want to be.
 * Roguehorse my wife (soon to be ex) owns the cell account and monitors my text messages ... that's not really fun either.
 * Roguehorse I've had websites blocked, ubuntu updates blocked, email blocked, all kinds of nightmare...then told "it must be your Linux system"
 * Roguehorse There are 8 people in the house: Me, wife, son, brother-in-law, sister-in-law (sisters), nephew, niece, mother-in-law
 * Roguehorse then people wonder why I'm such and advocate for encryption. My email has been monitored for years and who knows what else when I haven't been traffic monitoring. I'm NOT "paranoid" and I'm NOT dumb.
<akk> Most people these days seem to use gmail or other webmail services, so none of their email is private. Nobody seems to care much about privacy.
 * akk gave a Toastmasters talk recently about privacy with a lot of detail from Schneir's excellent new book, but nobody's asked her for more info
<Roguehorse> akk: That's because *most* people only think it's the GOV doing it and there isn't anything they can do about it. It *can* be done at lower levels too. Trust me, I KNOW!
 * Roguehorse I CARE A LOT ABOUT PRIVACY!!!
 * Roguehorse the brother-in-law and sister-in-law both work for San Lorenzo Unified. For all I know, they could be piping the signal to a SysAdmin there who again does who knows what with it.
 * Roguehorse they could be piping it anywhere!
 * akk wonders why Roguehorse is using /me for everything
<Roguehorse> lol
<Roguehorse> sorry
<Roguehorse> web mail is fine, but I don't always want to start up a browser
<Roguehorse> it's just easier to have it pull down and then read when I want to
<DonkeyHotei> Roguehorse: i can't help but notice you're connected to freenode WITHOUT ssl
<Roguehorse> regardless, I shouldn't have to be worrying about it anyway!
<Roguehorse> yeah, for whatever reason, when I turn on the ssl it won't connect
<DonkeyHotei> have you tried different ports?
<akk> I hate webmail clients, but that's not why I don't use gmail; it's the privacy issues that keep me from it.
<Roguehorse> no
<akk> What would be the point of connecting with ssl to a publically logged IRC channel?
<Roguehorse> I'm not worried about it, but thank you for asking
<DonkeyHotei> akk: e-mail is not private by definition unless you encrypt, and you can encrypt gmail so google can't read it
<Roguehorse> most likely, the in-laws have a "haunt" monitoring what I say in here too
<akk> True. But the chances of mail to some random server getting snooped by intermediate sites is tiny
<DonkeyHotei> ssl encrypts between the client and the server, which is where his insecure link is
<akk> while the chance of gmail getting snooped is 100%.
<akk> Obviously, anything REALLY private and secret shouldn't be sent by unencrypted email at all.
<Roguehorse> akk: +100
<Roguehorse> at minimum, I at least sign so people know it did actually come from me
<Roguehorse> it's hard to get people to use the encryption though
<DonkeyHotei> i used to sign but it would make my msgs get rejected
<Roguehorse> some people have been understanding of my situation
<Roguehorse> oh, yeah, I suppose that could happen too
<akk> I figured out how to configure mutt to handle signatures once, but it was such a pain, and so slow, and gave me no actual useful info, that I turned it off again.
<Roguehorse> I have that working, works great for me. I could try and send you the info to set it up?
<akk> It tells me that someone signed it, but how do I know it's the person they claim to be?
<akk> And even though I have a key signed on a public key server, other people's keys are never on the same server
<akk> and this "web of trust" idea doesn't seem to work, there never seemed to be any link among different key servers.
<Roguehorse> hmmm...mine checks the signature to the ones I have saved and tells me "good signature"
<akk> Sure, if I had local public keys for people I was getting signed email from, then that would be useful information.
<Roguehorse> have to check multiple servers ... yeah, that area needs work
<Roguehorse> MIT is pretty reliable
<akk> My key is on whatever server they happened to be using at the keysigning I went to. :)
<Roguehorse> =)
<Roguehorse> I think mine are on all of them .... I'm usually pretty good with making surethey're available
<akk> I don't really grok how the whole keyserver thing is supposed to work. I think this signing thing is designed for people who use it all the time and are really knowledgeable
<akk> but it's not at all well designed for people who just want to say "maybe if I turn on signatures I'll have a little more email security".
<Roguehorse> I have maybe one key I haven't made public ... the one for Mailvelope for GMail
<Roguehorse> the public key is just made available to everyone so they *can* send you an encrypted message AND verify your signature when you send signed. Without it and verifying, signed doesn't mean much.
<Roguehorse> you do have more security signing, if the mail is tampered with along the way, as in *edited* then the signature turns out bad and the receiver will know that the message has been tampered with along the way
<akk> Right. E.g. if I get signed email from jane@example.com, then unless I go and look for jane's web page to see if she has her public key there somewhere for download,
<akk> her signed mail doesn't really tell me anything
<Roguehorse> I even have DKMS installed on my emails
<akk> and that's a bunch of extra steps and searching
<akk> so it made no sense for me to leave signatures on by default in mutt for every message.
<akk> If there's a particular message where I care enough to go to that work (has never happened, but could some day) I could always turn it on just for that message.
<Roguehorse> well, it's not really about you so much as it is about *them* and letting them know you've done what you can
<Roguehorse> I do it anyway, whether or not the other end cares enough to follow up is on them, I did what I could on my end
<Roguehorse> all it takes is *ONE* person to start to care before it becomes *TWO*
<Roguehorse> even if I'm the *ONLY* one, I have faith that more people will start to care .... especially these days =/
<Roguehorse> I also realise that my particular situation is *NOT* normal so I take the precautions that I believe are necessary and *pray* that some understand and work with me ... I don't get many
<Roguehorse> but some do =)
<Roguehorse> I haven't been able to get Dropbox to install or SpiderOak either since I had to rebuild my system ... oh yeah, I had a system crash 2 weeks ago.
<Roguehorse> someone's been trying to stop me from file sharing
<Roguehorse> probably because I posted that link to that old email with all those addresses in that blog post ... I took that link down after I calmed down a bit
<DonkeyHotei> have you tried any of the "vpn services" out there?
<Roguehorse> I still have way, Google is working fine so I've been using that
<Roguehorse> I have some servers I still have access to as well
<Roguehorse> SpiderOak is nice because it's all TNO between client, host, storage
<Roguehorse> 2G free
<Roguehorse> but if your network admin (or someone with admin rights) blocks the data stream to pull the install packages, you're screwed right?
<Roguehorse> so then we're at who has been given that information?
<DonkeyHotei> you can vpn to any server you have access to
<Roguehorse> true, but they can also actively cut the port ... been there believe it or not. Sometimes I VPN through HE and  they're pretty understanding about it
<DonkeyHotei> port 22?
<Roguehorse> no
<DonkeyHotei> you can vpn to any server you have access to
<DonkeyHotei> it's the -w flag to ssh
<Roguehorse> yes, I know, TY
<Roguehorse> I do waht I can when I have to
<Roguehorse> my life is already kind of messed up enough with my medical issues, I don't need network issues imposed by mean people too ... but I deal with them
<DonkeyHotei> before ssh had a -w, i came up with a way to vpn to any server, no root or privileges needed
<Roguehorse> this is the ugliest divorce I've gone through so far .... just mean for no reason other than to be mean
<DonkeyHotei> how many?
<Roguehorse> ok, that sounds scary
<Roguehorse> huh, this is my 3rd
<Roguehorse> I'm NOT getting married again thanks
<Roguehorse> 19, 28, 45
<akk> Three divorces doesn't sound promising.
<Roguehorse> I'm a borderline workaholic and introvert so put the two together and I'm kind of a boring person
<DonkeyHotei> you divorced at 19?
<Roguehorse> my Dad is kind of the same way really
<Roguehorse> yep, well, maybe 20. It was short lived for sure.
<Roguehorse> married the HS girlfriend and we had a studio in Manteca together then moved to Modesto a little later
<Roguehorse> long story =/
<Roguehorse> someday I'll tell you about it
<Roguehorse> I have lots of stories to share and I'm happy to do so =)
<Roguehorse> unfortunately, I can't really get around anymore so it's hard for me to get anywhere...hopefully the doctors are going to get busy here soon
<Roguehorse> oh, and my car's broke down just 3 days before my custody appointment, imagine that? I got a ride anyway *thankfully* but I don't know how to fix it so it's sitting in the driveway
<Roguehorse> I'm waiting for my sheriff friend from Livermore to get back from vacation to come over and help me out
<Roguehorse> he *knows* cars
<Roguehorse> and I *trust* him
<blitz> trust is important with car problems
<blitz> luckily I have a bunch of family mechanics
<Roguehorse> yeah, I studied in JC 20 years ago but now? Hell no! Just the basics is all I mess with
<Roguehorse> it will start and run but the idle and accell are all messed up
<DonkeyHotei> this brings back a lot of memories: http://www.howardforums.com/archive/index.php/t-1347185.html
<darthrobot> Title: [HOWTO: Use T-Zones to Get Unrestricted Internet on your Laptop Without Paying $30/mo [Archive] - HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource]
<DonkeyHotei> i'm "dgi" in that thread
<DonkeyHotei> specifically of interest is http://web.archive.org/web/20090106165650/http://wiki.buici.com/wiki/Slirp_Tunneled_over_SSH
<darthrobot> Title: [Slirp Tunneled over SSH - Buici]
<Roguehorse> TY, I'll keep those tricks in mind
<Roguehorse> I'm actually suspecting a little less hassle since I've been more *open* about my situation
<Roguehorse> who knows
<DonkeyHotei> the shell script in question is now at http://danielg4.drivehq.com/danielg4/slirplink
<darthrobot> [R: danielg4.firstcloudit.com] Content type: [application/x-msdownload] Size: [7368]
<Roguehorse> got it, thanks =)
<Roguehorse> at least I can download now ... they had that function blocked over the last few weeks from anything other than Tor
<DonkeyHotei> this was all made mostly obsolete when ssh introduced -w
<Roguehorse> ah man! Then why am I messing with it? I thought you were throwing me bones?
<DonkeyHotei> well if one does not work there is the other
<Roguehorse> good point +1 ... TY
<Roguehorse> one of the worst parts of all this is the spoofing ... I don't know for sure *who* is sending me my text messages. The person I *think* it is or someone else MITM
<Roguehorse> That's the biggest issue I've been dealing with for YEARS!
<DonkeyHotei> there are many online text msg providers, no need to use your phone plan
<Roguehorse> NOT my phone plan
<Roguehorse> NOT my internet plan
<Roguehorse> =(
<Roguehorse> The internet, I think was planned from the beginning in all honesty
<Roguehorse> kid you not
<Roguehorse> so since 2008
<Roguehorse> To be honest? When I switched to Linux in 2009 is when all HELL really broke loose. It got *really* ugly around the house..*REALLY* ugly
<Roguehorse> why anyone would care that I don't use MS I have no idea...but it was a HUGE ordeal
<Roguehorse> has been ever since
<DonkeyHotei> so, then, you'll also be looking for a place to live that's wheelchair-accessible…
<Roguehorse> kind of, yeah...I can use a cane but it's *REALLY* slow and *REALLY* painful
<Roguehorse> this is all righ now, still waiting on doctors to try and figure something out ... maybe .. we don't know until I get the biopsy done
<Roguehorse> I don't think it would be safe for me to live without someone I can *REALLY* trust nearby in my current condition
<DonkeyHotei> in a more ideal world, the medical issues would wait until after the divorce
<Roguehorse> I own 25% of the house so I'm stuck here for now with no income anyway
<Roguehorse> they are .. no choice in it really .. county is pretty good for coverage but slow to move
<Roguehorse> or MediCal anyway
<DonkeyHotei> depends on which county
<Roguehorse> Alameda
<Roguehorse> my PCP appt is in Sep for referral
<Roguehorse> I don't know if I can push it or not .. seems not .. in the meantime I'm just all messed up and on meds
<DonkeyHotei> alameda is one of the better ones
<Roguehorse> I know, I really want to stay living within Alameda
<Roguehorse> Ohlone cut my Fall class so I don't even have that to look forward to
<Roguehorse> I'm even scribbled in their Fall course book already but the Dean said she doesn't have the class on her schedule so I'm "off the hook" as she put it
<Roguehorse> I'm supposed to teach LPIC-2 in the Spring and LPIC-1 in the Fall
<Roguehorse> it's not a lot of money but hey, better than nothing
<Roguehorse> when I got brought on I asked about my classes getting cut and I was *told* not to worry about it as the bundle all of CNET studenst together to make numbers for ALL classes
<Roguehorse> since the entry level courses are always over full, I wouldn't have to concern with low enrollment
<Roguehorse> maybe that only applied to everyone but me? =/
<Roguehorse> Oh, I also got beat up BIG TIME for going to a private college ... all the years I was going
<Roguehorse> the in-laws are BIG TIME union
<Roguehorse> SEIU1021
<Roguehorse> ...and people wonder why I have such a hard time quitting smoking ... HA! Try *my* life!
<Roguehorse> huh, my Twitter followers just went down by 2 .. imagine that
<nhaines> Roguehorse: https://xkcd.com/1181/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: PGP]
<nhaines> If you want to be extra safe, check that there's a big block of jumbled characters at the bottom.
<Roguehorse> LOL! Thanks bro =)
<Roguehorse> added some new images to the website but waiting on my TTYL .... slow connection and I'm also trying to push through my firewall
<Roguehorse> just going to have to wait it out
<Roguehorse> Ugh, KDE Wallet started bugging me .... had to reconfigure it ... what a pita program
<DonkeyHotei> i really, really tried to get into kde, multiple times over the years, but it's just, ugh
<Roguehorse> Well, I started with 9.10 and I really liked GNOME2 .... but for whatever reason, KDE just really suits me. I like Cinnamon and MATE too though.
<Roguehorse> It's odd when I get these people who add me with fake profiles
<Roguehorse> I just got one looks like it was put together yesterday
<Roguehorse> Google+
<Roguehorse> creepy people
<Roguehorse> oh yeah! Looks like my webpage updated .. =)
<Roguehorse> http://www.roguehorse.net/gallery.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Scott DuBois - Gallery]
<Roguehorse> internet connection had to be reset .... I don't know why, but the stupid thing has to be reset like once or twice a week .. Comcast
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-13
<Roguehorse> All quiet tonight ...
<nhandler> At least in this channel :)
<DonkeyHotei> all channels i'm in atm are quiet atm
<Roguehorse> well, it's late too and a weeknight
<Roguehorse> I have a friend from school coming over tomorrow wants me to teach him Linux
<ianorlin> ah that sounds nice
<Roguehorse> funny how people think it can be acieved in like, one sitting
<Roguehorse> it will be, I have fun with that stuff
<Roguehorse> s/acieved/achieved
<Roguehorse> this is all contingent that he shows up =p
<ianorlin> ah I know that fact
<Roguehorse> oh yeah, we've all been there ... "sure, I'll wait around for you" (never show)
<ianorlin> I heard it happens for people that rvsp for stuff online
<Roguehorse> everyone gets it, no one is immune
<Roguehorse> this is the first time he's ever come over so, I can't really say if he'll show or not
<ianorlin> yeah first time going somewhere is most nerve wracking
<Roguehorse> I should tell you guys about the 10 days I spent with a crazy woman in Florida I met on MySpace =)
<ianorlin> Roguehorse: my mom is in mental hospital right now
<Roguehorse> AH!
<Roguehorse> ????
<ianorlin> yeah but she has been having problems
<Roguehorse> oh
<ianorlin> at least I didn't have the nighmare scenario of having to leave scale to pick up my mom from mental hosptial
<ianorlin> that would have not been fun
<Roguehorse> is she doing ok?
<DonkeyHotei> especially in all that traffic
<ianorlin> she was not doing so many erratic things was hard to get anything done
<Roguehorse> it happens to anyone
<Roguehorse> what is that KDE program for making slideshows?
<Roguehorse> got it
<nhaines> Is there a KDE program just for slideshows?
<Roguehorse> Good Morning =)
<Roguehorse> what do I tweak in grub so tty1 is a better resolution than 640x480?
<akk> tty1 after login shouldn't be a function of grub ... it's whatever upstart/systemd/init makes it long after the system is booted.
<akk> Unless you're just trying to get the grub splash screen to be high resolution.
<akk> (then it's not tty1 afaik, it's just the grub screen)
<Roguehorse> so setting this won't do it?  GRUB_GFXMODE="1920x1080"
<Roguehorse> instead of auto?
<akk> I think that will change the resolution of the splash screen, not the screen you get after you boot.
<akk> But I could be wrong, doesn't hurt to try it.
<akk> I'm certainly no expert on grub, gave up on it not long after grub2 became mandatory.
<Roguehorse> ah
<ianorlin> I am not a grub expert either
<Roguehorse> I think I need to add this line too:   GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<Roguehorse> I'm just intrigued that it's even at 640x480, must be the Nvidia driver ..... it just updated on me a few days ago
<Roguehorse> it's an older 9800GT card but works fine
<Roguehorse> trying to pull eclipse and it's taking FOREVER!
<akk> Eclipse does take forever to install, and then another forever to configure.
 * akk has only used it for android, which itself takes at least five forevers even if you don't use eclipse for it
<akk> I was so happy when I learned how to do android builds with ant so I could ditch eclipse.
<ianorlin> texlive takes a while to install as well
<Roguehorse> well, I might have to just kill it and try later
<Roguehorse> I really don't need it right now anyway and I know where to get it
<ianorlin> join ##hardware
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-14
<Roguehorse> people go on, people go off, on, off ...
 * ianorlin puts jethro tull after eating dinner
<Roguehorse> That friend didn't show up today, go figure =)
<Roguehorse> Finally got SpiderOak in and running
<nhaines> Roguehorse: how's it look?
<nhaines> I need to do some OwnCloud tests eventually.
<Roguehorse> how does what look?
<nhaines> SpiderOak.  Running well?  Syncing right?
<Roguehorse> Yeah, I had to clean out some old stuff from a few installs back but it works really good.
<Roguehorse> still can't get Dropbox to work though
<Roguehorse> it just won't pull in
<DonkeyHotei> why do you have both?
<Roguehorse> free storage
<nhaines> I'm *extremely* tempted to get Ubuntu One File Syncing up and running on this server here.
<Roguehorse> Ah, that's one I miss
<Roguehorse> I have GDrive too on a "grandfathered" account of $20/80G
<Roguehorse> so I'm not really sweating the Dropbox much
<nhaines> Unfortunately, it was the public URL bit I used all the time, and that's probably the hardest bit as far as shell integration goes.
<Roguehorse> I've been spending more time playing with Google stuff lately
<Roguehorse> that's $20/year
<DonkeyHotei> i was considering S3
<Roguehorse> I liked Amazon, I just can't afford them now
<Roguehorse> Their web interface is really easy to use
<blitz> I moved from AWS to DO because there is no cheap enough entry level option
<blitz> but I use AWS everyday at work and I would absolutely pick it over any other service if price wasn't a factor
<Roguehorse> This is what my condition does to my feet and calves making it very difficult and painful to walk, stand, or even sit:  https://goo.gl/photos/pVi8WRhk6N84gW7e6
<darthrobot> [R: photos.google.com] Title: [Error reading title]
<Roguehorse> that and all protein gets depleted from the bloodstream and out through the urinary tract so I'm super weak and feel like I've been hit by a bus all the time
<Roguehorse> then, add to this all the side effects from the high dosages of prednisone ( 100mg/day):  http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-6007-9383/prednisone-oral/prednisone-oral/details/list-sideeffects
<darthrobot> Title: [Common and Rare Side Effects for prednisone oral]
<Roguehorse> blitz: Nice choices .... I really like DO. I was able to teach my entire LPIC-2 course on just $11.60 using them and was able to dish out servers to all the students ( I paired them up in teams )
<jtatum_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=138ajKRMzIY
<darthrobot> Title: [Ceephax Acid Crew - Camelot Chronicles - YouTube]
<jtatum_> Oops - wrong window!
<Roguehorse> I had a budget of $200 but I know the schools are *always* strapped for cash so I wanted to save as much as possible
<Roguehorse> I think I did pretty good =)
<jtatum_> DO is neat :) I've been on linode for a real long time and now their offering and pricing is exactly the same so I haven't found a reason to use them yet
<Roguehorse> places are getting *really* competitive on their pricing, it's good =)
<Roguehorse> I'm in good spirits though! =) even in the condition I'm in ... just waiting on Dr's to figure it all out
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-15
<ianorlin> argh I hate when there is swearing in tech confrence speak on youtube as then I can't save them
<Roguehorse> can't be everywhere at once
<ianorlin> I mean I should mean share them here
<Roguehorse> oh, yeah, no
<ianorlin> espically when they are good talk
<nhaines> You can share them in here with a language warning.
<nhaines> http://nhaines.com/blog/2015/08/15/reintroducing-ubuntu-free-culture-showcase/
<darthrobot> Title: [Reintroducing the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase | Nathan Haines]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-16
<ianorlin> this is beuatiful https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZxcg1NiN2A&index=11&list=PLE7tQUdRKcyaywLIEdbRSXYPa0hCvaVm_
<darthrobot> Title: [eurucamp 2015 - Will the Real Technical People Please Stand Up? by Leslie Hawthorn - YouTube]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-08-16
<nhaines> Ugh, how is it already 11:35?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-08-18
<kareem_moussa> hello
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-08-21
<pleia2> I will definitely be on a plane when our meeting typically takes place
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-08-13
<nhaines> Anyone around for the meeting tonight?
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> o hai  :)
<nhaines> How is it already the 12th day of the month?  :)
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Aug 13 02:02:14 2018 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> good evening :)
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for August 12th!
<nhaines> And good evening.  :)
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18August12
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18August12 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any events happening soon?
<pleia2> not much going on up here afaik
<nhaines> KDE Akademy is happening this week in... I think Austria?  I'm not there!  But Ubuntu people are.  :)
<pleia2> ah yes, I have been hearing bits trickle in about that
<nhaines> That should be pretty productive.
<nhaines> I don't know of anything else at the moment.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS was released!  So refresh your zsync skills if you have ISOs around.  :)  Images such as cloud and lxc stuff are updated every 2 weeks, so you're okay there.
<nhaines> Anything else exciting going on?
<pleia2> 18.04.1 was released, but the from 16.04 upgrades aren't being prompted for yet because of a bug (they're working on it)
<nhaines> Oh, that's right!
<nhaines> Fresh installs are not affected!
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for tonight's meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business.
<nhaines> Richard Gaskin and I have been working on UbuCon for next year and are looking forward to SCALE 17x's call for papers opening soon!
<pleia2> that's exciting :)
<nhaines> hanger18 has had some really nice art ideas for the LoCo, and those of us who have seen them are really impressed.  :)
 * pleia2 thumbs up
<nhaines> It's been pretty quiet around here lately but things are brewing for the future!
<nhaines> Anything else?
<pleia2> nothing from me
<nhaines> I'm thinking it might be better to start meeting once a month.  We can pick things up around SCALE or other events, but meetings for the sake of meetings aren't productive, and the mailing list is always around.
<nhaines> Look for an email about that this week.
 * nhaines writes that down in his schedule.
<nhaines> Okay, I suppose that's it for this meeting, then.
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<nhaines> Our next meeting, barring some dramatic change on the mailing list, will be August 26th.  See you then!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Aug 13 02:17:04 2018 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-08-13-02.02.moin.txt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, August 26th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> That's going to be a script some day...
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> It's almost time to upgrade my server to 18.04.
<nhaines> Then I can run wordgrinder!  Which is obsolete in 16.04 and breaky on bionic in lxc. :D
<nhaines> Great little Unicode console-based word processor, though.  <3
<nhaines> I almost snapped it, but then laziness ruled the day.
<pleia2> hehe
